# Poorly 16 week old kitty



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have an almost 16 week old male bengal kitten i got him 4 weeks ago and apart from being a little fussy with the food they recommended feeding him he has been absolutely fine. On friday i noticed he didnt really look very well he pretty much slept all day and night and didnt want to eat or drink just got up to use the litter tray once and that looked like it was an effort as if he didnt have the energy. On Saturday i took him to see the vet as he was no better. They said he was really dehydrated and had a high temperature and gave him an injection of metacam to try lower it and asked me to bring him back 24 hours later (they also done blood tests and all was fine). I took him home and he was much the same and upon taking him back his temperature had come down but only slightly so they gave him the metacam oral medication and asked me to give it to him for a further 3 days. Its day 3 now and he is due his last one tonight but i feel like he isnt any better really. He has been eating but hardly anything and drinking too but he still seems so tired and has no energy all he has done is slept. You can see in his eyes that he just doesnt look well at all. I just wondered had anyone elee experienced this with their cat before? He is due to go back to the bets on thursday but im just worrying about him now wondering have they missed something as he isnt really improving that much yet or am i just hoping for too much too soon? Any advice would be great thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't wait until Thursay, ring them as soon as they open tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

I thought they might say that i had to wait for the medication to work or something and because he wasnt eating at all before or drinking but is having small bits and drinking and using the toilet now im even more worried now


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh poor little boy. I agree with contacting the vets as soon as possible. A young kitten shouldn't be so poorly - I wish you both well xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd take him back tomorrow. Metacam works quickly - like us taking a paracetamol - so if it's going to make them feel better it normally should have done by now.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be asking why they didn't give him a fluid bolus also if they felt he was very, very dehydrated. Irresponsible to send a cat home like that if you ask me, particularly one so young.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

So i took him back today and now they say his stomach is swollen that could be from needing to be wormed ( he was wormed a few weeks ago) or a fluid build up in the stomach from a viral infection. He is on anti biotics now and has to go back on friday . His temperature is still up at 40.6. I just hope these tablets work now feel sorry for my poor kitty anyone ever experienced or heard of viral in cats?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I'd take him back tomorrow. Metacam works quickly - like us taking a paracetamol - so if it's going to make them feel better it normally should have done by now.


Sorry i see by your name your a feline medicine nerd  just wondered have you heard of synolux?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> I'd be asking why they didn't give him a fluid bolus also if they felt he was very, very dehydrated. Irresponsible to send a cat home like that if you ask me, particularly one so young.


I know im a bit annoyed now actually as today i took him to my local vets (had to take him to the out of hours one at the weekend) and they had a look at his bloods that were done and said actually there was signs on them that something wasnt right yet they told us it was all clear really bad if you ask me


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Sorry i see by your name your a feline medicine nerd  just wondered have you heard of synolux?


I have certainly heard of it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> I know im a bit annoyed now actually as today i took him to my local vets (had to take him to the out of hours one at the weekend) and they had a look at his bloods that were done and said actually there was signs on them that something wasnt right yet they told us it was all clear really bad if you ask me


What changes have they found then?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Synulox is a broad spectrum antibiotic, that, in my experience at least, is normally the first port of call for fighting a bacterial infection. If they think it's viral, as I suspect they do, then this will do nothing as antibiotics only tackle bacteria, not viruses. I would ask why he is on this if they believe it to be viral, and if they're wondering if he needs to be wormed, why hasn't this been done, or poo samples requested? Perhaps he's too sick for the risk of a wormer, but poo samples can show if he has parasites.

Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> What changes have they found then?


First vets said bloods were all clear second vets today said there was signs in it that he has some sort of infection. Also he has gained weight since saturday despite not eating hardly anything at all so she thinks he has fluid in his stomach or that he needs worming so confusing and stressful


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Synulox is a broad spectrum antibiotic, that, in my experience at least, is normally the first port of call for fighting a bacterial infection. If they think it's viral, as I suspect they do, then this will do nothing as antibiotics only tackle bacteria, not viruses. I would ask why he is on this if they believe it to be viral, and if they're wondering if he needs to be wormed, why hasn't this been done, or poo samples requested? Perhaps he's too sick for the risk of a wormer, but poo samples can show if he has parasites.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


Oh right wow thanks for that i didnt know that i will certainly ask why they have put them on that then i feel like its being dragged out and prolonged and its awful looking at him not well and not seeing him get better. He was given a worming tablet today his stomach just looks so bloated! He has just been for a number 2 they look quite dark and dry (sorry tmi)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My biggest fear when I see threads like this is FIP. 

I'm so sorry your kitten is so ill. Find another vet.

Also, call the breeder and let them know your kitten is sick. Find out if any other kittens in the litter are ill.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I knew someone was going to say it. No need to send OP into any more of a panic than she is already, especially given that she needs to wait till Friday for more tests and she can do nothing in the meantime!

OP, do yourself a favour and don't google it until suggested by your vet who has access to the full medical picture, bloods etc.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

lorilu said:


> My biggest fear when I see threads like this is FIP.
> 
> I'm so sorry your kitten is so ill. Find another vet.
> 
> Also, call the breeder and let them know your kitten is sick. Find out if any other kittens in the litter are ill.


Oh god i really hope not i read that online earlier i will be devastated


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> I knew someone was going to say it. No need to send OP into any more of a panic than she is already, especially given that she needs to wait till Friday for more tests and she can do nothing in the meantime!
> 
> OP, do yourself a favour and don't google it until suggested by your vet who has access to the full medical picture, bloods etc.


Too late  i read it seriously worried now i really hope its not that!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The vet would have mentioned low blood count cells if there was a problem.
Fact is, this could be many things, no point worrying until the vet gives you a fact of what is wrong.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> The vet would have mentioned low blood count cells if there was a problem.
> Fact is, this could be many things, no point worrying until the vet gives you a fact of what is wrong.


True its like having another child very worrying. Just the part about potential fluid in his belly really frightened me sounds really dangerous


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Potential fluid????? means not a fact of fluid.
If the vet suspected FIP they would have said something.

There are so many things the issue could be, google is not your friend, no point worrying about anything for now until the vet tells you what is wrong.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Potential fluid????? means not a fact of fluid.
> If the vet suspected FIP they would have said something.
> 
> There are so many things the issue could be, google is not your friend, no point worrying about anything for now until the vet tells you what is wrong.


Yes she said she wanted to worm him first to make sure it wasnt from that and for him to take the anti biotics and bring him back friday so we will see keeping everything crossed and staying away from google reading too many things about that horrible FIP and its just scaring me more!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

carly87 said:


> I knew someone was going to say it. No need to send OP into any more of a panic than she is already, especially given that she needs to wait till Friday for more tests and she can do nothing in the meantime!
> 
> OP, do yourself a favour and don't google it until suggested by your vet who has access to the full medical picture, bloods etc.


Of course "someone" said it. The OP wants information and FIP is a possibility. It's a heartbreaking disease, there is no test for it.

The breeder should be contacted immediately.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

FIP scares the hell out of everybody.
See what happens when you next visit the vets.

It is a possibility but it could also be other things, so until you know for sure, just enjoy your kitten.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Of course "someone" said it. The OP wants information and FIP is a possibility. It's a heartbreaking disease, there is no test for it.
> 
> The breeder should be contacted immediately.


Its fine honestly suppose you have to be prepared and i have just emailed the breeder see what she says she kept his sister and another member of her family took his brother so she will know how they are both doing


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Criminy, the list of things that can cause a kitten to have a temperature and feel unwell is huge. Sure, FIP is on that list - but panicking now is premature.

It would be interesting to know what the signs of infection were. If abdominal fluid is suspected, an ultrasound scan should confirm it or rule it out quickly and easily.

One step at a time. Are you calling the vet in the morning?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I did not suggest the OP panic. I mentioned FIP and suggested the OP contact the breeder.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They may draw off some of the fluid for testing on Friday if his tummy hasn't gone down by then. Is he any better today?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Criminy, the list of things that can cause a kitten to have a temperature and feel unwell is huge. Sure, FIP is on that list - but panicking now is premature.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what the signs of infection were. If abdominal fluid is suspected, an ultrasound scan should confirm it or rule it out quickly and easily.
> 
> One step at a time. Are you calling the vet in the morning?


Ive been asked to wait until friday as he had injection form of the anti biotic last night and starts his tablets this evening although if i see him get any worse during today i will be taking him straight in


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, you told the OP that the breeder should be contacted straight away! A criminally insensitive thing to do to both OP and breeder as FIP isn't even something that has been mentioned yet! Do you have any idea what happens when you're a good breeder and someone contacts you with even the slightest hint of that as a concern? You spend hundreds, possibly thousands, testing for FCOV antibodies, then loads of sleepless nights worrying that your cats have FIP, and your kittens in new homes might have it too, just because one of your cats might show a titre for it... What you conveniently forget is that FCOV titre does not equal guaranteed FIP. You possibly neuter lines, rehome positive cats, take others out of breed circulation. Even if it comes to nothing, you will forever be on edge, because it *might* have been a possibility once. At the very best, you give a breeder a lot of heartache and worry for possibly no reason at all.

I understand that it's nice to be dramatic, or to appear like you have all the answers, but seriously, the POSSIBILITY of abdominal fluid and a lethargic kitten does not automatically point to FIP, and I find it even a bit cruel that it has been suggested, as now she will be worrying so so much (I know I would!). There are lots of other things that it could be. Yes, FIP is in the list, but so are loads and loads of other, minor, easily treatable conditions!

Sometimes, true wisdom is knowing when to give knowledge, and when to withhold it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

carly87 said:


> No, you told the OP that the breeder should be contacted straight away! A criminally insensitive thing to do to both OP and breeder


You don't think a breeder should be contacted when a kitten is seriously ill?

You wouldn't want to know, if it was your kitten, eh? Well, I would (if I were a breeder).

I think any responsible ethical breeder would want to know if one of their kittens is ill. And should know.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I have certainly heard of it.


Hi sorry to bother you again just about the medication synulox vet said to give it after eating buy he wont eat anything for me he has ate a little today but doesnt want anything tonight can i still give him his tablet straight into the mouth if hes had no meal or not?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can give him it, yes. If he's consistently not eating though, you might want to force feed him something by syringe. As your vet for some AD food tomorrow whenou tae him in.

Laurilu, you know I'd want to know, but if someone rang me and told me their kitten probably had FIPp before they were as certain as they could be, that's very different than phoning me, telling me the kitten's sick and asking for support!


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> You can give him it, yes. If he's consistently not eating though, you might want to force feed him something by syringe. As your vet for some AD food tomorrow whenou tae him in.
> 
> Laurilu, you know I'd want to know, but if someone rang me and told me their kitten probably had FIPp before they were as certain as they could be, that's very different than phoning me, telling me the kitten's sick and asking for support!


Thanks carly hes picking so hes eating a but at least but not enough i dont think. Yes i will ask her tomorrow for some to syringe feed him. I did contact the breeder but only to ask how the others were doing and to let her now bolt (my kitty) was sick . Shes a really nice lady and we have been in contact since anyway as she wanted to be kept updated with pictures and stuff as he grows and told me she was always there for advice too. I didnt meantion the FIP yet but of course if im told he most likely has it i will have to let her know because of her other cats. Im wondering now becuase his stomachs quite round and hard is he constipated as his poo is quite hard and dark not his usual ones but can that make them lethergic high temperature and all the rest? Also do you know how long a worming tablet would take to work on him as that needed ruling out first just wondering. Sorry lots of questiona but you seem quite knowlegable and give good kitty advice


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> They may draw off some of the fluid for testing on Friday if his tummy hasn't gone down by then. Is he any better today?


Sorry i didnt see this one hes pretty much the same as in all he wants to do is sleep all day he did get up this morning and come into me into the bathroom ( he usually follows me everywhere anyway even sits and watches me in the bath  ) he hasnt been bothering much but today he did and was full of cuddles he just seems really tired with a swollen belly really. I checked his litter tray he has been weeing and had done a poo although it was quite hard and dark so not his usual ones. I just want tomorrow to hurry up now hes been like this for almost a week now and its horrible to not see him be himself x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He sounds constipated .... do you have any tuna?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> He sounds constipated .... do you have any tuna?


I tried giving him a tuna loin earlier which is his favourite usually but he just sniffed it and walked off. Think hes a little constipated but that wouldnt have anything to do with him having a temperature since saturday would it? Temp was 40.6 saturday the lowered to 40.3 sunday but yesterday it was back up at 40.6


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No... that wont have anything to do with temperature.
Synulox will sort the infection but will take 5 days.
Metacam will bring temperature down.

If he's not eating do you have any Nutri-drops.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> No... that wont have anything to do with temperature.
> Synulox will sort the infection but will take 5 days.
> Metacam will bring temperature down.
> 
> If he's not eating do you have any Nutri-drops.


No i dont have any what do they do and where can i buy some hes literally having tiny bits throughout the day but its nothing much really thing is because his bellys so bloated he looks fat but he isnt at all usually


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a nasty old temperature, bless him.  No wonder he doesn't feel like eating. I hope things have improved when he goes back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

carly87 said:


> You can give him it, yes. If he's consistently not eating though, you might want to force feed him something by syringe. As your vet for some AD food tomorrow whenou tae him in.
> 
> Laurilu, you know I'd want to know, but if someone rang me and told me their kitten probably had FIPp before they were as certain as they could be, that's very different than phoning me, telling me the kitten's sick and asking for support!


Not once did I say this kitten "probably had FIP." The OP stated "all advice welcome". I mentioned my thoughts about FIP, and suggested the OP call her breeder to let the breeder know her kitten was sick.

@Kelly838 I'm sorry your little boy isn't doing better. Have you found out if any of the other kittens from the litter are ill? All paws still crossed here.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> That's a nasty old temperature, bless him.  No wonder he doesn't feel like eating. I hope things have improved when he goes back to the vet tomorrow.


Me too he just looks so depressed poor kitty just done his anti biotic (vets make opening their mouths and popping a pill in so easy!) just have to give the metacam now he had 1 injection plus 3 days of it but leaflet says use for a maximum of 4 days so now im confused vet did say to resume it again thoigh ao should be ok


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Not once did I say this kitten "probably had FIP." The OP stated "all advice welcome". I mentioned my thoughts about FIP, and suggested the OP call her breeder to let the breeder know her kitten was sick.
> 
> @Kelly838 I'm sorry your little boy isn't doing better. Have you found out if any of the other kittens from the litter are ill? All paws still crossed here.


Hey thanks really apreciate it i feel so down and his vet appointment cant come soon enough gutted seeing him like this. Yes i spoke to her she has his sister and mum at her house both are 100% happy healthy cats she also said the other 2 boys his brothers went to family members and they are also very healthy and fine so thats one thing i suppose


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Me too he just looks so depressed poor kitty just done his anti biotic (vets make opening their mouths and popping a pill in so easy!) just have to give the metacam now he had 1 injection plus 3 days of it but leaflet says use for a maximum of 4 days so now im confused vet did say to resume it again thoigh ao should be ok


Metacam is licensed for use up to a maximum of four days after an initial injection. When not preceded by an injection, it can be used for as long as needed. In many cases vets will advise using it for longer than four days after an injection, since the drug has been licensed for long-term use in cats.

Has he eaten this evening?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Metacam is licensed for use up to a maximum of four days after an initial injection. When not preceded by an injection, it can be used for as long as needed. In many cases vets will advise using it for longer than four days after an injection, since the drug has been licensed for long-term use in cats.
> 
> Has he eaten this evening?


No he hasnt eaten anything this evening ive tried but he really doesnt want anything even his favourite tuna loin


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> No he hasnt eaten anything this evening ive tried but he really doesnt want anything even his favourite tuna loin


You're in a catch 22, since Metacam has to be given on a full stomach to minimise the risk of stomach ulcers. If he doesn't eat, you can't really give it; if you can't give it, his fever will be untreated. 

Can you give the OOH vet a call and ask what they advise about giving the Metacam if he's not eaten?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure if you can see his belly from this picture or not?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bless him, little petal. 

What time is his appt tomorrow?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

His belly is usually not that round this is him before he got sick


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Bless him, little petal.
> 
> What time is his appt tomorrow?


5:30 pm


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It does look on the round side. Hopefully they will be able to scan him tomorrow.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> 5:30 pm


I strongly suggest you phone first thing in the morning and get him in sooner. Last thing on a Friday night is not a good time to see a poorly, inappetant kitten.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I strongly suggest you phone first thing in the morning and get him in sooner. Last thing on a Friday night is not a good time to see a poorly, inappetant kitten.


Exactly what i was planning on doing hes waited long enough poor little thing


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good luck at the vets today, I hope your kitten feels much better soon x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope your boy starts to improve soon .


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> Good luck at the vets today, I hope your kitten feels much better soon x


Thank you i will post what they said later on all fingers and paws crossed for my little dude x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

cava14 una said:


> Hope your boy starts to improve soon .


Thank you


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww fingers crossed little man. x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for the little chap.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking of you and little dude today.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all went well today xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi no it didnt actually FIP is on the cards and looking most likely now so upset absolutely gutted  he has to go back Monday first thing to have the fluid drained and bloods and other things to see what is going on. They will test the fluid and see what they think. She said to me either way if its 100% fluid then its not looking good whatever the case as it will only be something serious anyway. Im so heartbroken right now ;(


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor little dude & hugs to you.
I don't know much about FIP but I would now contact the breeder.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the little chap x x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Poor little dude & hugs to you.
> I don't know much about FIP but I would now contact the breeder.


I will update her on him as she has asked me to anyway ive read up on it and its not curable anyway awful thing for a cat to have so gutted


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread, and wanted to say Im so sorry the little guy is ill. I hope hope hope its something less sinister than FIP - and its a virus or something nasty that he will work out of his system. 

He's a beautiful guy, and it doesnt seem fair that he's ill at such a young age. 

Have you both in my thoughts

Z x

PS Just a thought but could he have eaten something and its blocked his tummy? My cat, Snaf ate a 5 pence piece once and it got stuck in his tummy. I guess a scan would have shown this though..


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Just caught up with this thread, and wanted to say Im so sorry the little guy is ill. I hope hope hope its something less sinister than FIP - and its a virus or something nasty that he will work out of his system.
> 
> He's a beautiful guy, and it doesnt seem fair that he's ill at such a young age.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your well wishes exactly my thoughts terribly sad as hes only a baby really. I tried asking her could it be anything less serious but all she kept saying was that if its fluid its always serious but i dont know right now its hard to stay positive. I had that at the back of my mind that maybe he swallowed something but then it wouldnt explain his high temperature. He hasnt had a scan even only had blood tests. Monday he will be opened up and stuff going to be an agonising wait ;(


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Just caught up with this thread, and wanted to say Im so sorry the little guy is ill. I hope hope hope its something less sinister than FIP - and its a virus or something nasty that he will work out of his system.
> 
> He's a beautiful guy, and it doesnt seem fair that he's ill at such a young age.
> 
> ...


What was your cat like when he had swallowed the 5p his sypmtoms just out of interest?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have a scan done in case he has swallowed something.
My cat swallowed some cotton, my own mistake as I tied kittens cords with it then she ate it, her temperature went up extremely high.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> I would have a scan done in case he has swallowed something.
> My cat swallowed some cotton, my own mistake as I tied kittens cords with it then she ate it, her temperature went up extremely high.


Was her stomach bloated? His is rather big feels like a balloon firm but kind of bouncy still. Its strange becuase although he has a temperature and is super tired when he first gets up in the morning he seems so bright eyed and looks fine. Seems like its just his stomach that bothers him


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor mite, but is he going to be able to go another two or three days without eating?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Poor mite, but is he going to be able to go another two or three days without eating?


I told her he wasnt eating properly and she said as long as hes eating some and drinking then he will fine. He actually had a normal breakfast today and it all got excited but hes eaten nothing since


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You must contact the vet again before Monday if this cat isn't eating. Waiting another 2 or 3 days on top of not eating properly for a week is really not good.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> You must contact the vet again before Monday if this cat isn't eating. Waiting another 2 or 3 days on top of not eating properly for a week is really not good.


Im very prepared for that she did advise that also as i was writing back to your last post he just hopped off my lap and went to eat its strange its like he really wants to eat but cant stomach much. I will be keeping a very close eye on him all weekend now


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya,

It was 15 years ago now, but I recall he went off his food, his belly was swollen, then he started vomiting up anything he ate. He was listless and obviously ill in himself. The vet was on it straight away asking me if he could have eaten something dodgy, and he went for a scan the same visit, and they called me up to say he had a large metal object lodged in his bowel. They mentioned peritonitis as it could have punctured his bowel but thankfully, they were able to operate and remove it. Didn't even take it off my bill ;P

He still eats things he shouldnt - plastic bags being his favourite. I have to hide them, and if he finds one, I get plastic bag flavoured vomit in the morning. I can't put tinsel up cus he gets christmas sparkly poos. I think he ate a contact lense once too. Never found it.

Hope your little guy picks up soon... xxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hiya,
> 
> It was 15 years ago now, but I recall he went off his food, his belly was swollen, then he started vomiting up anything he ate. He was listless and obviously ill in himself. The vet was on it straight away asking me if he could have eaten something dodgy, and he went for a scan the same visit, and they called me up to say he had a large metal object lodged in his bowel. They mentioned peritonitis as it could have punctured his bowel but thankfully, they were able to operate and remove it. Didn't even take it off my bill ;P
> 
> ...


Awww he sounds like a right little character and christmas sparkly poos really made me giggle  ah me too trying to be positive but its hard now SIP is a probability hes managed to eat more than he has been today which is good roll on monday ay then we will know more


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes my cat has a bloated tummy but difference is she was unable to go to the toilet as her bowel was completely blocked.
please try and get your little dude to eat little and often, phone vets if worried.
Have paws crossed for you.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> yes my cat has a bloated tummy but difference is she was unable to go to the toilet as her bowel was completely blocked.
> please try and get your little dude to eat little and often, phone vets if worried.
> Have paws crossed for you.


Last 2 times he done a number 2 they was really dry dark and hard last time he did one was Thursday night now. He has been weeing i have been checking his litter box no number 2's since thursday night now though thats a long time right?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kelly838 said:


> Last 2 times he done a number 2 they was really dry dark and hard last time he did one was Thursday night now. He has been weeing i have been checking his litter box no number 2's since thursday night now though thats a long time right?


Well it would depend on how much he is eating. If he's not eating he won't have anything to poop.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Well it would depend on how much he is eating. If he's not eating he won't have anything to poop.


Very true hoping he manages to go later as he has eaten more today then he has the last few days. Poor thing feels all boney


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Good to hear that he's eaten a bit more today. Is he looking any better in himself? Poor mite x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Keeping your little boy in my thoughts. Do hope he picks up soon. Sending gentle whiskery kisses from Tim and Pip


----------



## Tweety1977 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you and the little man tomorrow x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tweety1977 said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you and the little man tomorrow x


Thank you really appreciate it he goes in at 11am i will let you all know tomorrow how it went. I feel so sick and terrified havent even eaten myself today because my stomachs churning


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Good to hear that he's eaten a bit more today. Is he looking any better in himself? Poor mite x


To be honest when hes awake and walking round if it wasnt for the huge stomach you would think he was fine. But he does sleep an awful lot and mainly wants to be on my lap sleeping which is fine more cuddles the better. He is still eating and drinking although not eating a great deal hes still interested and crys to be fed. Also using the loo but his pee is bright yellow at the moment. He slept right next to my face and was snuggling into me all night. Going to be a tough wait now and possibly a devastating day tomorrow i need a miracle so bad!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this... I wish you all the strength in the world to face tomorrow and can only hope so much for a positive outcome.

I'll be thinking of you and him tomorrow xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We will think abut you tomorrow , try and stay positive. Lots of vibes for you and kitty .xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking of you and Little Dude tomorrow.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My thoughts are with you today xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you today x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got everything crossed for your little man , I really hope they find out what is wrong with him. xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for him and ((( hugs ))) for you.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Just read the whole thread and thinking of you today.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

This day is killing me still havent heard anything she said she would call me shortly. His temperature had come down this morning almost back to normal strange but hopefully a possible good sign if he is responding to the anti biotics he also looked a lot better this morning apart from that huge belly of course hope she calls me soon!


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Is he still at the vets or home now?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Is he still at the vets or home now?


Hes still in took him in at 11am by 3 i was driving myself crazy so i called for them to tell me he hadnt been seen yet and that he was next! Poor thing hasnt eaten since last night probably starving. She said she would call in about 2 hours so just waiting now... He was examined when i took him in and thas when she took the tenperature and saw that since friday its gone down now almost back to normal only the belly is still there


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Awww poor little thing and you must be feeling so stressed and upset by the whole thing. I had a Bengal called Dexter and I went through quite a time with him that's why I am following your post so closely. Great that his temp is almost back to normal.

Have they withdrew the fluid? Do they know it's fluid or gas?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed she rings you back with better news, poor boy.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been thinking about you and your boy all day today, goodness knows you must be beside yourself. Hopefully she will be in touch very soon with something positive x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Awww poor little thing and you must be feeling so stressed and upset by the whole thing. I had a Bengal called Dexter and I went through quite a time with him that's why I am following your post so closely. Great that his temp is almost back to normal.
> 
> Have they withdrew the fluid? Do they know it's fluid or gas?


Up until today he had only had blood tests so she was still unsure whether it was fluid but said it did feel like it so she was quite sure. Stressful isnt the word this past week has been hell wouldnt wish it upon anyones kitty or their humans awful. Oh poor Dexter what happened?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you and your baby xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> I've been thinking about you and your boy all day today, goodness knows you must be beside yourself. Hopefully she will be in touch very soon with something positive x


Thank you for your thoughts today and yes i am getting late now too been a hard day i just hope it doesnt get harder and that there is good news but i cant help but feel its not going to be


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelly, without wishing to add more stress, I would really consider changing your vet. There are a few things they have failed to do which make me really worried.

They didn't give sub cu fluids to a clearly dehydrated kitten.
They have advised you to wait over a weekend despite the kitten not eating properly
They did not do scans or bloods immediately when you took him in on Friday, advising you to wait for another 2 days before this would be done.
They have not drawn off any of the fluid for testing, and are talking about opening him up to do this when a needle aspirate is normally the way forward.
They have given antibiotics for something which they say might be a viral infection.
They have not suggested syringe feeding despite telling you to give an inappetant kitten Metacam.

If this was my kitten, I would not be happy and would be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Agree with above. They should have immediately given him an X-ray. They would have been able to tell immediately if it was fluid or gas.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Update: she has just called said she drained 200mls of fluid that looks consistent with FIP fluid will be sent to glasgow university for results will get them in a few days but i think its already clear its looking like FIP absolutely devastated. Fluid was only in his stomach not in the chest or anything. Will speak to her in more depth when i go to collect him later on. Worst possible outcome really im heartbroken


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Kelly838 said:


> Update: she has just called said she drained 200mls of fluid that looks consistent with FIP fluid will be sent to glasgow university for results will get them in a few days but i think its already clear its looking like FIP absolutely devastated. Fluid was only in his stomach not in the chest or anything. Will speak to her in more depth when i go to collect him later on. Worst possible outcome really im heartbroken


I am so sorry and devastated for you.

My Dexter also had FIP. I didn't want to alarm you but reading through it was very obvious.

Our Vet also wanted to send fluid off for testing etc but we declined as we could see little point in doing so. The only reason the vet wanted to do that was that they like to have everything tied off neatly but it will cost you more money and I can't see much point in it.

If you need to chat please message me. I went through hell with Dexter and he was pts at 10 months. Loads of ((((hugs))) to you and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> I am so sorry and devastated for you.
> 
> My Dexter also had FIP. I didn't want to alarm you but reading through it was very obvious.
> 
> ...


Thats what i thought dont feel like i really need those results now because if there was another reason for fluid being present they would have found out through all his xrays and tests today. I had never heard of FIP before now but i wish there was a cure for it these poor cats. Can i ask how long your cat lived for once diagnosed. Its a tough decision to make i dont want him to suffer. So sad this morning he looked fine apart from his belly. My 4 year old son is besotted with him they are like best friends have no idea what to tell him


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Kelly, without wishing to add more stress, I would really consider changing your vet. There are a few things they have failed to do which make me really worried.
> 
> They didn't give sub cu fluids to a clearly dehydrated kitten.
> They have advised you to wait over a weekend despite the kitten not eating properly
> ...


I know disgusting really but too late now


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you and your kitten are going through this. It's a very horrible experience - both the uncertainty and the fear of what you might be dealing with. We had a similar experience 2.5 years ago with our kitten Archie, and in Archie's case, fip was confirmed. There's nothing I can say that will make it any easier on you all but it's very clear that your kitten is loved ever so much and you're giving him the very best care you can. I very much hope that things turn out as well as possible for your kitten. I don't know if it helps at all but we tried to make each day Archie had with us as the best we possibly could for him. I don't know whether it really helped Archie or not but it certainly helped us, including my son who was 12 at the time (Archie was his kitten).


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there. My poor Dexter had a lot of health problems which one by one we overcame. We thought we had turned a corner with him only for him to develop this cruel and horrible condition. He had Wet FIP too.

I knew what it was as soon as his tummy swelled up but took him to the Vet. She immediately did an X-ray. She told me if it was wind she would see pockets of air but it was just fluid.

She asked me to bring him back the next day to withdraw fluid which I did (don't know why I agreed to this really but was in shock and upset I guess) but we declined having it sent off to be tested and they agreed to pts there and then . He wasn't suffering at that point and I did not want it to drag on.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Hun I am so sorry. thinking of you and your little boy and of course your poor kitten.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Isn't the fact that his temperature has come down to normal with the ABs a good sign though? Sending hugs xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I'm so sorry. Isn't the fact that his temperature has come down to normal with the ABs a good sign though? Sending hugs xx


Well thats what gave me a glimmer of hope this morning but shes quite certain its FIP which is altogther the worst possible outcome i could have hoped for


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Hi there. My poor Dexter had a lot of health problems which one by one we overcame. We thought we had turned a corner with him only for him to develop this cruel and horrible condition. He had Wet FIP too.
> 
> I knew what it was as soon as his tummy swelled up but took him to the Vet. She immediately did an X-ray. She told me if it was wind she would see pockets of air but it was just fluid.
> 
> She asked me to bring him back the next day to withdraw fluid which I did (don't know why I agreed to this really but was in shock and upset I guess) but we declined having it sent off to be tested and they agreed to pts there and then . He wasn't suffering at that point and I did not want it to drag on.


Oh no poor Dexter thats the thing thats killing me the most is having to make the decision of when.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ArchieandMolly said:


> I'm so very sorry you and your kitten are going through this. It's a very horrible experience - both the uncertainty and the fear of what you might be dealing with. We had a similar experience 2.5 years ago with our kitten Archie, and in Archie's case, fip was confirmed. There's nothing I can say that will make it any easier on you all but it's very clear that your kitten is loved ever so much and you're giving him the very best care you can. I very much hope that things turn out as well as possible for your kitten. I don't know if it helps at all but we tried to make each day Archie had with us as the best we possibly could for him. I don't know whether it really helped Archie or not but it certainly helped us, including my son who was 12 at the time (Archie was his kitten).


Thats what i plan on doing i think i dont want to see him suffering though so if he starts getting too bad i think i will have to pts. My sons only 4 never had to deal with a situation and not sure what to tell him. I dont really want to tell him hes passed away as i feel hes a bit young still. I was thinking maybe saying the cat had a sore tummy because he missed his mummy cat so much (he knows he has a sore tummy) so he wanted to go back and be with his mummy what do you think?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ArchieandMolly said:


> I'm so very sorry you and your kitten are going through this. It's a very horrible experience - both the uncertainty and the fear of what you might be dealing with. We had a similar experience 2.5 years ago with our kitten Archie, and in Archie's case, fip was confirmed. There's nothing I can say that will make it any easier on you all but it's very clear that your kitten is loved ever so much and you're giving him the very best care you can. I very much hope that things turn out as well as possible for your kitten. I don't know if it helps at all but we tried to make each day Archie had with us as the best we possibly could for him. I don't know whether it really helped Archie or not but it certainly helped us, including my son who was 12 at the time (Archie was his kitten).


How long did archie live for before you pts?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry it's not the diagnosis we all hoped for - but miracles do happen , look at Rafferty ! 
Praying for another miracle , but know how you have loved your little man and given him the best care anyone could. 
Hugs and prayers .xxxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry it's not the diagnosis we all hoped for - but miracles do happen , look at Rafferty !
> Praying for another miracle , but know how you have loved your little man and given him the best care anyone could.
> Hugs and prayers .xxxx


What happened to rafferty? Sorry sligtly confused


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it's a very personal decision on when to let them go.

In Dexter's case he had been through so much before he developed FIP I just thought it best he was at peace.


----------



## Tweety1977 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kelly838 said:


> What happened to rafferty? Sorry sligtly confused


So sorry it was bad news. Poor baby and my thoughts will be with you all.

Rafferty is a cat who had a RTA and made an amazing recovery against the odds. There is a thread in Cat Chat by Jumbo about him, think its called "he's home" or something similar.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Whilst he is still OK in himself I don't think you need to consider pts yet. XX


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Kelly838 - I am so sorry to hear the sad news that your lovely kitten is poorly and may have FIP. I pray that this may not be the case.

Can I just say, that if it came to having to have your kitty PTS I would tell your son the truth, i.e. that he has gone to heaven because he was too poorly to stay here. Children are often much better at dealing with the loss of a loved pet than adults are, because children live in the present, in the moment, and adults do not.

I am not saying your son wouldn't be upset, but I can remember well even as a young child my mother being truthful with me when our family pets died and I am glad she treated me with that respect. When one of our beautiful kittens died of a respiratory infection following his neutering op, my mother allowed me to help bury him in our garden. Again I am glad she did, as the experience, even though upsetting, was an important part of my childhood, because my pets meant such a lot to me.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear you've not had good news today and still hoping that there's still a less devastating reason for all this. 

However, I think your idea to tell your son that your kitten misses his mummy is a good idea. Some people are all for telling children the plain truth, but if I could ever spare mine hurt when they were little, I did so. Mine were older, at 10 and 7, when we lost one of ours to kidney failure, they knew he was very ill, and I told them we had to love him as much as possible and make the last bit of his life happy and comfortable. I still found letters written by the littlest one asking the fairies to make Jimmy better and it broke my heart. The child's hurt also adds terribly to your own grief, because you hurt even more because your baby is hurting and you can't do anything to stop it. We lost ours a few days before Christmas to make things even worse, and I remember tucking my son into bed on Christmas Night, when he should have been excited ... and he was in bits. Spare him (and yourself) that if you can. In fact, I think I would even go so far as to prepare him by saying you had spoken to the mummy's owner and she was not well either because she was missing her kitten so much. The only trouble is, jumping ahead, is that he might worry if you ever have another baby animal, that that one will also be taken back to its mummy as well, but maybe adopt 'orphans' in future. 

I'm really sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Whilst he is still OK in himself I don't think you need to consider pts yet. XX


Yes i suppose just hes lost so much weight already this week alone you can feel his bones sticking out everywhere hopefully if he eats ok then wont be as bad


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

In Archie's case there was just over a week between me noticing him being 'not quite right' to having him pts. He had wet fip and it was very rapid but he started to show neurological symptoms as well and I'd already made the decision to have him pts before the final confirmation from the Glasgow lab because I felt he was suffering by then.

As for how to explain what's happening to your 4 year old - that's a really difficult one and I think probably only you can really decide that one, given you know him. I've tended to be as clear and honest as I can with my son (he'd already experienced the death of a couple of his chickens and the 2 cats he'd known all his life by the time Archie became sick). I tried to prepare him ahead of time, giving him clear and simple information appropriate to his age so when he was very young I explained that sometimes animals get very sick, or are in so much pain that their bodies need to shut down, and the very kindest thing we can do as someone who loves them very much, is to take them to the vet who can help them die painlessly and without fear. I've avoided the term 'put to sleep', I actually used euthanized (I explained it as something the vet could do to help animals die when they were too sick or in too much pain) with my son because I decided it was a new word for him, so it wouldn't be associated with anything else (I didn't want him to be scared of going to sleep, scared of being given an injection etc., so using a word that was new to him for just this particular kind of event seemed to work). 

I think you'll know when your kitten is ready - you obviously know him well already. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Obviously he isnt his usual bouncy self in a sense i feel like i lost him a week ago as he doesnt seem the same cat. He is still super cuddly and loving. At the moment he seems ok im not sure they drained much fluid as his stomach looks much the same (they took through needle rather than opening his stomach up). I think once his quality of life is suffering then i will cross that bridge when i come to it for now im just going to give him all the love in the world as he so deserves. He came in and ran straight to where his food was and ate a whole bowl of food and then ran over to me for cuddles (food first of course  ) i will keep you all updated on his progress. I know he doesnt have long but i intend to make him as happy and comfortable as i can until the day comes. Xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry ..... it's such a cruel disease and so very unfair when it hits those just starting out in life who should have many years ahead of them

Treasure every day and I hope he stays well xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry  xxx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Kelly838 - I am so sorry to hear the sad news that your lovely kitten is poorly and may have FIP. I pray that this may not be the case.
> 
> Can I just say, that if it came to having to have your kitty PTS I would tell your son the truth, i.e. that he has gone to heaven because he was too poorly to stay here. Children are often much better at dealing with the loss of a loved pet than adults are, because children live in the present, in the moment, and adults do not.
> 
> I am not saying your son wouldn't be upset, but I can remember well even as a young child my mother being truthful with me when our family pets died and I am glad she treated me with that respect. When one of our beautiful kittens died of a respiratory infection following his neutering op, my mother allowed me to help bury him in our garden. Again I am glad she did, as the experience, even though upsetting, was an important part of my childhood, because my pets meant such a lot to me.


 I am so so sorry you are going through this, it must be awful for you. I completely agree with chillminx. Should you have to put him to sleep I think it is best to tell your children the truth. We have always been honest with our children if a pet passes away and have always understood. They put pictures or a letter to their pet in the box with them and place flowers on where we bury them. They get upset which is natural but I do think its important for them. big hugs to you and your family xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Aww Kelly.. I was thinking of your little sweet kitten so much today and I'm so so sorry of the sad news. The only thing I can offer as any sort of comfort is that you know.. you've not waited to see him getting worse.. you've taken him to the vet early on and now you know when your baby will be suffering. I dont think there is much worse than realising your cat has been suffering for days.. weeks.. months.. and bravely been soldiering on.. which is what they do of course.

You have given him all he could ever have hoped and wanted in his little life, and you will be there at the end for him as you have all along.

I think you're being so brave...

With all my best wishes,

Z


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Been thinking about you all the time. Loads of (((hugs)))) to you.

You know your children best so just do whatever you think it right.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Aww Kelly.. I was thinking of your little sweet kitten so much today and I'm so so sorry of the sad news. The only thing I can offer as any sort of comfort is that you know.. you've not waited to see him getting worse.. you've taken him to the vet early on and now you know when your baby will be suffering. I dont think there is much worse than realising your cat has been suffering for days.. weeks.. months.. and bravely been soldiering on.. which is what they do of course.
> 
> You have given him all he could ever have hoped and wanted in his little life, and you will be there at the end for him as you have all along.
> 
> ...


Thanks zoe lovely words just finding hard to get my head around at the minute and hurting more that i cant do anything to cure him so sad x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

You have done your best for him {{{hugs}}} to you Him and your son. I would tell him the truth


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

The results are in they actually came in last night but nobody called to let us know i have just called to check and she said the vet dealing with it is off today and will call tomorrow! Absolute joke told her she needs to get he to call me today my poor babys so think now there isnt an ounce of fat on him anymore. Never felt so upset and afraid of whats about to come in all my life


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Also it may be a different vet calling with the results do you all think thats ok? She hasnt seen him before but they can all read those results right?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_that's awful, they should tell you straight away, don't they realise how worried and upset you are, sending you all a hug xxxxx_


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I can understand how you feel but these Glasgow FIP profiles are not a definitive diagnosis. The results require interpretation since they can only be indicative at best. I think Idexx have marketed a so-called diagnostic test but independent evaluation has found it is not particularly accurate. As far as I know the only sure way to diagnose FIP is still a post-mortem.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

colliemerles said:


> _that's awful, they should tell you straight away, don't they realise how worried and upset you are, sending you all a hug xxxxx_


I know the wait has been awful worst 2 weeks of my life this has been cant stop crying im a mess  tbh they havent been very sympathetic from the start dont think if i ever get another kitty (which i think this has really put me off)i will ever use them again. Amazing how much u get to love them in just a few short weeks. All i know is i could never see a cat go through this ever again or put myself through it either


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

I


QOTN said:


> I can understand how you feel but these Glasgow FIP profiles are not a definitive diagnosis. The results require interpretation since they can only be indicative at best. I think Idexx have marketed a so-called diagnostic test but independent evaluation has found it is not particularly accurate. As far as I know the only sure way to diagnose FIP is still a post-mortem.


 i understand that but this is the closest way of telling isnt it and seeing as they havent found anything else its looking like it is FIP. It will never sit right with me there will always be so many what ifs in my head but im not a professional so have to trust what they say. Thing is hes so thin and doesnt look great. Hes still eating drinking and usuing the litter box and when hes up and about he looks ok thats the hard part. Hes never been sick or had diarhea its just the fluid in the stomach and lack of activity thats pointing at FIP.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

I understand how you feel, yes you do get very attached very quickly, they become part of the family. I really hope you get the results soon. xxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

colliemerles said:


> I understand how you feel, yes you do get very attached very quickly, they become part of the family. I really hope you get the results soon. xxx


Me too


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree it is a good idea to have this profile done, but, as you say, he is a sick little fellow whatever the cause. There are other conditions that can lead to fluid build-up and I think they are all serious but if the results here suggest it is not FIP at least you will have other options to explore. I think many kittens have no real investigation simply because it is assumed they have FIP.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

QOTN said:


> I agree it is a good idea to have this profile done, but, as you say, he is a sick little fellow whatever the cause. There are other conditions that can lead to fluid build-up and I think they are all serious but if the results here suggest it is not FIP at least you will have other options to explore. I think many kittens have no real investigation simply because it is assumed they have FIP.


I hope so id do anything to get him better  thats the thing that bothers me i feel like she wrote him off with FIP as soon as she saw him before any tests nothing else has ever been mentioned. This has got to be one of the most irritating illnesses ever


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It's just not knowing that's so hard isn't it. even though everything points to FIP ? Often the uncertainty is worse than the reality, at least if you know you have something tangible to deal with. I hope you get some answers soon , until then stay strong. Thoughts and prayers are with you ! xxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's just not knowing that's so hard isn't it. even though everything points to FIP ? Often the uncertainty is worse than the reality, at least if you know you have something tangible to deal with. I hope you get some answers soon , until then stay strong. Thoughts and prayers are with you ! xxx


Yes your right not knowing and even worse not being able to do anything to help.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's just not knowing that's so hard isn't it. even though everything points to FIP ? Often the uncertainty is worse than the reality, at least if you know you have something tangible to deal with. I hope you get some answers soon , until then stay strong. Thoughts and prayers are with you ! xxx


I think its more wishful thinking but its because he doesnt have all tbe signs and makes me wonder i thought cats with FIP their large bellys dont hurt but even if you touch his in the slightest it hurts him. Also never having been sick once or had diarhea either. Its frustrating morw than anything now. That and driving yourself mental reading every single thing anyone could have possibly written on FIP!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kelly838 said:


> I think its more wishful thinking but its because he doesnt have all tbe signs and makes me wonder i thought cats with FIP their large bellys dont hurt but even if you touch his in the slightest it hurts him. Also never having been sick once or had diarhea either. Its frustrating morw than anything now. That and driving yourself mental reading every single thing anyone could have possibly written on FIP!


I'm sure that makes the most upsetting reading ! I'm the same , any problm, straight to Google and then wish I hadn't . 
Everything crossed !


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone know what differenciating results on fpi mean?


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Have you heard back from the vet yet with results?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Have you heard back from the vet yet with results?


The receptionist said that the vet was on lunch and that she would call back after. I asked could she not just tell me she said they had "differentiating results" so she couldnt what does that mean?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

So they said his bloods all indicate fip they havent yet got the fip profiling one back but they expect it tonight or tomorrow but i know what they will say  i think before this nasty illness attacks his system anymore we will have him put to sleep


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> The receptionist said that the vet was on lunch and that she would call back after. I asked could she not just tell me she said they had "differentiating results" so she couldnt what does that mean?


I'm assuming (perhaps incorrectly) that the results are still pending and the 'differentiation' between FIPV and FCoV is taking place (whether or not that's easily done is another story altogether).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> So they said his bloods all indicate fip they havent yet got the fip profiling one back but they expect it tonight or tomorrow but i know what they will say  i think before this nasty illness attacks his system anymore we will have him put to sleep


So sorry lovey.  It's an evil disease.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I'm assuming (perhaps incorrectly) that the results are still pending and the 'differentiation' between FIPV and FCoV is taking place (whether or not that's easily done is another story altogether).


Thats what i thought too still though apparently all his other blood work shows typical fip signs so just a matter of signing on the dotted line really


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> So sorry lovey.  It's an evil disease.


Thank you. It sure is i never wish to encounter anything like this again these past 2 weeks have been without question the hardest of my life. I hope one day they invent something to cure or even better prevent this cruel disease


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so sorry and I know how it feels (still does) losing such a young cat to FIP. In fact any age would be devastating but one so young makes it harder. Please PM anytime if you need to chat. Thinking of you x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks 


Burmesemum said:


> I am so sorry and I know how it feels (still does) losing such a young cat to FIP. In fact any age would be devastating but one so young makes it harder. Please PM anytime if you need to chat. Thinking of you x


Thanks so much appreciate it he now has the runs not good


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry, I've only just read this. I can't imagine how devastated you must be feeling.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you 100% sure he doesn't have a bacterial infection, sounds very much like my cat I have here.

I would want to see the test results before I considered pts.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor little guy. I completely agree with @catcoonz - please ensure you see a copy of the actual test results. Perhaps @Shoshannah can interpret them for you xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Are you 100% sure he doesn't have a bacterial infection, sounds very much like my cat I have here.
> 
> I would want to see the test results before I considered pts.


What symptoms does your cat have? Im just waiting on the last set of results they havent come in yet. I really dont want to but hes a mess and think hes not starting to suffer a bit. He doesnt look like he can take much more. Of course i will only do it if needs be but i really dont want to ive been devastated since this was mentioned


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Poor little guy. I completely agree with @catcoonz - please ensure you see a copy of the actual test results. Perhaps @Shoshannah can interpret them for you xx


I would definately need them interpreted i would have no idea what they would mean


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

I'm so sorry you haven't had a great time with the vets. It must be so hard to hear such news over the phone and seeing your darling furbaby having lost so much weight in such a short time must be absolutely devastating. 

I dont know much about the disease, but it seems so unfair that it can affect a kitten so small and so young, my heart is breaking for you. I'm not surprised your head is a mess. It doesn't take long at all to get so attached and to have to face saying goodbye after knowing him such a short length of time I can't imagine how that feels. 

I can understand you feeling like you couldn't go through this again, I think I would feel exactly the same. Some days when I'm missing Night and Huxley so badly, I look at my old boy Snaf and feel that I couldnt get another after he's gone. The pain doesn't seem to go away, but having another to distract and pour your love and affection into definitely is a solace.

When the time comes to give your little one a last cuddle, and hold him in your arms as he goes to sleep, you can know you are freeing him from pain and suffering.

Thinking of you so much,

Z xxx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

{{{hugs}}} from me can't imagine how I'd feel if it was one of my boys


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

It would not be a good idea to get another kitten for several months after your little one passes because the corona virus will still be present in your home. I can't remember exactly how many months you need to be cat free before introducing another into that environment, but if you do decide to get another kitten, please check with your vet to see how long you should wait. I would hate for this to happen to you again.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> It would not be a good idea to get another kitten for several months after your little one passes because the corona virus will still be present in your home. I can't remember exactly how many months you need to be cat free before introducing another into that environment, but if you do decide to get another kitten, please check with your vet to see how long you should wait. I would hate for this to happen to you again.


I think most authorities consider that cats with FIP do not shed coronavirus and even if on rare occasions they do shed their mutated form of virus it is very unlikely to be transmitted to another cat. Feline coronavirus itself is only transmitted in faecal matter and although it lasts a few weeks in the environment is easily killed with normal disinfectants.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> It would not be a good idea to get another kitten for several months after your little one passes because the corona virus will still be present in your home. I can't remember exactly how many months you need to be cat free before introducing another into that environment, but if you do decide to get another kitten, please check with your vet to see how long you should wait. I would hate for this to happen to you again.


I agree taking the chance however small is far too risky and anyways i think it will take me a long time to get over this and grieve for my best friend although i cant now imagine my home without a furry friend in it i will for sure be so put off by this and wait a while before even considering it. Even then i think i would be panicking if i missed a bit when cleaning (cats hide everywhere) .


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

He is eating like a right pig this morning  its weird in the mornings he seems fine (you can tell from his eyes all bright) then at night he doesnt look great. If it wasnt for him being thin and having that fluid filled belly you wouldnt know he had fip thats what makes it harder to pts because he can look so well


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Kelly838 said:


> He is eating like a right pig this morning  its weird in the mornings he seems fine (you can tell from his eyes all bright) then at night he doesnt look great. If it wasnt for him being thin and having that fluid filled belly you wouldnt know he had fip thats what makes it harder to pts because he can look so well


That's what Dexter was like too. He couldn't get around as much because his tummy was so swollen so no running around and doing kitten things but he was eating well and wasn't thin at all. He did sleep a lot though and not do much else.

Happy to hear he is enjoying his food.

Have you heard any more from the vet yet about results?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> I think most authorities consider that cats with FIP do not shed coronavirus and even if on rare occasions they do shed their mutated form of virus it is very unlikely to be transmitted to another cat. Feline coronavirus itself is only transmitted in faecal matter and although it lasts a few weeks in the environment is easily killed with normal disinfectants.


One of my cats had tests showing she had been exposed to corona virus and I was advised by vets at Leahursts to not introduce another cat for several months to be absolutely certain there was no risk of another cat being infected. You'll excuse me if I take their advice over that of a faceless forum member.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Kelly838 said:


> I agree taking the chance however small is far too risky and anyways i think it will take me a long time to get over this and grieve for my best friend although i cant now imagine my home without a furry friend in it i will for sure be so put off by this and wait a while before even considering it. Even then i think i would be panicking if i missed a bit when cleaning (cats hide everywhere) .


Exactly right!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> One of my cats had tests showing she had been exposed to corona virus and I was advised by vets at Leahursts to not introduce another cat for several months to be absolutely certain there was no risk of another cat being infected. You'll excuse me if I take their advice over that of a faceless forum member.


Although the tone of your post makes be disinclined to reply, I feel I have to point out that you are citing a completely different situation. A cat carrying coronavirus can pass it on to another cat very easily via the faecal-oral route. A cat shedding coronavirus however is not a cat with FIP.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

As far as I am aware Fip is not contagious but coronavirus is. Even so I know I would still air on the side of caution by delaying introducing another cat with regards to coronavirus. There are lots of differences of opinions (even with vets) on how long the coronavirus lives outside (fecal matter etc) of the cat.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Of course the other thing is that the coronavirus is very common and if you let your cat outdoors it's more than likely to have picked it up. Apparently 40% of cats have the coronavirus and it doesn't seem to cause any problems. Only in a small minority (1 out of 10 although that doesn't seem small to me!) go on to develop FIP.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> That's what Dexter was like too. He couldn't get around as much because his tummy was so swollen so no running around and doing kitten things but he was eating well and wasn't thin at all. He did sleep a lot though and not do much else.
> 
> Happy to hear he is enjoying his food.
> 
> Have you heard any more from the vet yet about results?


Sounds just like my little Bolt bless them its like they dont want to give up you know? Yes just heard from her she said the fluid came back as strong indicator of fip unfortunately but its kind of what i was expecting as there was no indicators of anything else being wrong. She has asked that we bring him down later so she can examine him and see how he is doing. Also to discuss the options of medication to make him more comfortable one being an injection every other day (thats madness as he doesnt particularly like the vets). I am going to see what she thinks is right i dont want to keep him going for my own selfish reasons as its hard to part with him of course but its down to how hes feeling. I mean he has changed of course as in sleeping alot of the time but to my knowlege i dont feel as if hes in pain or anything otherwise the right thing would have of course been done by now. What do you think to the medication option as he is happy at home?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> One of my cats had tests showing she had been exposed to corona virus and I was advised by vets at Leahursts to not introduce another cat for several months to be absolutely certain there was no risk of another cat being infected. You'll excuse me if I take their advice over that of a faceless forum member.


I think your right in the sense thats after experiencing this horrific ordeal you do want to be on the cautious side i know i will be ill be terrified ever bringing any other little kittys home now


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> As far as I am aware Fip is not contagious but coronavirus is. Even so I know I would still air on the side of caution by delaying introducing another cat with regards to coronavirus. There are lots of differences of opinions (even with vets) on how long the coronavirus lives outside (fecal matter etc) of the cat.


Thats the thing you can get 7 weeks clear some places then others 3 months very confusing my vet wasnt even sure herself either


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a really hard one to answer and again it depends on how you feel about the whole thing. We will each feel very differently when you have a cat who has a terminal illness. Do you pts whilst they are still relatively happy and not in pain or wait.

I know that when I have waited in the past I've always waited a bit too long and my cat has started to suffer. This usually happens very quickly which has resulted in a trip to an emergency vet in the middle of the night to put them out of their misery.

With Dexter I chose to let him go whilst he was still free from pain as far as I know he was anyway. Still miss him so much he was such a sweetheart.

As for the vets, I sometimes wonder if some of them will just keep happily taking the money off you particularly if you have pet insurance. Do what is right for you, your lovely baby and your family.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I'm so sorry you haven't had a great time with the vets. It must be so hard to hear such news over the phone and seeing your darling furbaby having lost so much weight in such a short time must be absolutely devastating.
> 
> ...


Zoe your words are so kind i couldnt reply to you yesterday as every time i read them i was in tears (emotional wreck at the minute) thank you though lovely words x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> That's a really hard one to answer and again it depends on how you feel about the whole thing. We will each feel very differently when you have a cat who has a terminal illness. Do you pts whilst they are still relatively happy and not in pain or wait.
> 
> I know that when I have waited in the past I've always waited a bit too long and my cat has started to suffer. This usually happens very quickly which has resulted in a trip to an emergency vet in the middle of the night to put them out of their misery.
> 
> ...


See thats the point i dont want to get to couldnt cope seeing him in a bad way and i do get scared going to bed every night incase (he slept across my face last night as you do ) so i felt ok then but if hes not in the bed i do worry. And totally agree we didnt have any insurance as he was due his health check the Monday after he was ill so he had already got ill by then (totally my stupid fault for leaving it a bit late) already spent a hefty amount on vet bills past 2 weeks too and they want £150 to pts just adds insult to injury doesnt it ( i know they have to but still not nice) . I think i will see what she says about his condition too want her to listen to his chest see is that ok with his breathing thats the part that scares me most. He didnt have fluid in his chest on Monday but it may have progressed further now.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry also he has started to scratch at his ears a bit and after having a look inside (without touching him didnt want to bother him anymore) it appears he has green inside them is that something to do with fip?


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Good idea to see what the vet has to say. Let us know how you get on and thinking of you x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess it could be. Maybe something to do with his immune system being weakened and an infection. Ask you vet about it when you see them.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Good idea to see what the vet has to say. Let us know how you get on and thinking of you x


Will do thanks for your advice its much appreciated think at the minute my heads all over the place and i cant really think clearly


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Although the tone of your post makes be disinclined to reply, I feel I have to point out that you are citing a completely different situation. A cat carrying coronavirus can pass it on to another cat very easily via the faecal-oral route. A cat shedding coronavirus however is not a cat with FIP.


I'm sorry you disliked my tone, I didn't much care for yours either. However, let's assume I'm wrong and the OP follows what I believe is the safest and best course of action, what possible harm could it do if and when she eventually chooses to introduce another cat into her home? On the other hand, suppose you are incorrect (even vets are not 100% sure of their facts) what potential harm could happen to any new kitten introduced into her home?

The tone of your post came across as you are right and I am wrong. As far as I am aware no single person can be as certain as you sound, not where corona virus and corona virus turning into FIP is concerned. The uncertainty that surrounds the whole condition means we have to be extremely cautious. In my opinion, your post was dangerous and, no, not all veterinary experts agree with what you have written because I have spoken to several who disagree with you. Just because that is what you choose to believe, does not make it true.

As I stated before, I prefer to trust the experts I have spoken to, if you don't like that: tough!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Burmesemum said:


> Of course the other thing is that the coronavirus is very common and if you let your cat outdoors it's more than likely to have picked it up. Apparently 40% of cats have the coronavirus and it doesn't seem to cause any problems. Only in a small minority (1 out of 10 although that doesn't seem small to me!) go on to develop FIP.


I was told there are many different strains of corona virus and many of them are harmless. The problem, though, is that experts don't yet know which strains are harmless and which turn into FIP. Even if FIP is not contagious, a cat with FIP did originally have the coronavirus and it is impossible to be 100% certain that the original strain of coronavirus that infected this kitty is not still present in the OP's home. Erring on the side of caution is better than taking unnecessary risks. I'm afraid until vets fully understand every aspect of corona virus and FIP, I would be very cautious. Fortunately, none of my cats have developed FIP, so fingers crossed they are carrying a harmless strain.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am really sorry that you are going through this. I had a cat some years ago who was diagnosed at 7 months with suspected dry FIP. I say suspected as it can only be conclusively diagnosed by post mortum which we chose not to do. She was a beautiful girl so full of life and it was totally devastating to be given the diagnosis. We decided to try steriod treatment, she had 2mg of prednilsone (sp?) a day. Each day was a blessing. In the beginning the vet advised to pts as she couldn't stand and was incontinent but a few days of treatment she was back on her feet. She was always really wobbly but she chased around. At the time I asked about another cat, we had two others anyway and were told that although coronovirus was contagious FIP is not and the chances of mutation are less than 5% (there is thought to be some genetic factors involved). Most cats come into contact with fcov anyway and she wasn't shedding fcov so we got her a friend. I believe it kept her going and gave her a reason to live. She lived following diagnosis for 11 months and 2 days before having a respiratory infection due to the steriod use  I miss her terribly all these years later and think of her every day.
FIP is a horrible disease but I am often dubious of vets advice on it as so little is known. I recently asked my vet about coronovirus and she admitted that vets often get it wrong. That a positive fcov test and some symptoms they will usually suspect it but actually she had only had 2 confirmed cases on post mortum.
Take each day as it comes but do what you think, don't be pressured to make decisions if you are not sure. People can advise and so can the vets but ultimately it is your decision. I gave my cat a chance and she many months of quality life and we still have the friend we bought for her


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> I am really sorry that you are going through this. I had a cat some years ago who was diagnosed at 7 months with suspected dry FIP. I say suspected as it can only be conclusively diagnosed by post mortum which we chose not to do. She was a beautiful girl so full of life and it was totally devastating to be given the diagnosis. We decided to try steriod treatment, she had 2mg of prednilsone (sp?) a day. Each day was a blessing. In the beginning the vet advised to pts as she couldn't stand and was incontinent but a few days of treatment she was back on her feet. She was always really wobbly but she chased around. At the time I asked about another cat, we had two others anyway and were told that although coronovirus was contagious FIP is not and the chances of mutation are less than 5% (there is thought to be some genetic factors involved). Most cats come into contact with fcov anyway and she wasn't shedding fcov so we got her a friend. I believe it kept her going and gave her a reason to live. She lived following diagnosis for 11 months and 2 days before having a respiratory infection due to the steriod use  I miss her terribly all these years later and think of her every day.
> FIP is a horrible disease but I am often dubious of vets advice on it as so little is known. I recently asked my vet about coronovirus and she admitted that vets often get it wrong. That a positive fcov test and some symptoms they will usually suspect it but actually she had only had 2 confirmed cases on post mortum.
> Take each day as it comes but do what you think, don't be pressured to make decisions if you are not sure. People can advise and so can the vets but ultimately it is your decision. I gave my cat a chance and she many months of quality life and we still have the friend we bought for her


Thanks Chloe bless your little cat so sorry to hear that but also nice to hear that she got 11 months more and im sure that was really prescious for both of u. Thats amazing to get 11 months more may i ask how u administered her medication as the vet said injections every other day(we only spoke briefly going to speak in more detail later). I feel like thats a bit too much stress for him going there every other day for that  i want to help him not make his life a misery for the sake of keeping him alive. My cat has the wet form and from what i have read (not sure what to believe) its more aggressive than the dry form sadly. I think im way too scared to get another cat tis has really been traumatic id be running to the vets at any little sign. If i couldnt be sure i just couldnt do it. Its nice to hear her little friend didnt catch it though


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've just gone through the whole of this thread, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this Kelly, especially with such a young kitty. Whether you've had them a few weeks or for years you still get emotionally attached to them so quickly. With regards to the injections you're vet mentioned it might be worth asking if you could do them at home, I'd agree having to take him in every other day could be stressful for him. I've no experience of fip myself thankfully but I just wanted to add my well wishes & hope you get a bit more quality time with you boy. From you're posts I've read whatever decision you ultimately make will be the right one as you are obviously putting his needs above your own & your love for him really shows xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

We had a vitamin paste which she loved so we used to crush the tablet up and she would lick it up. They were small enough to hide in a stick type (webbox) treat. Injections would be hard if going to the vet is difficult. I used to get a months supply of tablets for her. She was a feisty girl  its a pity if it was injections you couldn't do it, I have to give my diabetic cat insulin injections at home twice a day 
I was always worried after about another cat having it and we have had lots of cats and kittens since, its hard not to look at every little thing as being a sign but the reality is there is nothing you can really do. Most cats will come into contact with fcov especially if your cats go outside (ours are all indoor only) but then they can also get so many other things too. Whatever happens and however long they are with us they leave their pawprints on our hearts. My fur babies are part of my family and I would go to the ends of the earth for them XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely post @chloe1975 
Presumably the injections are steroids? If so as said perhaps you can get tablet form to administer at home xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Another option for administering tablets is Greenies Pill Pockets. Most of my cats accept their meds in these pill pockets because they think they're getting a treat. Those who are more reluctant will take them in a pill pocket if I dip it in tuna juice (I don't give the actual tuna). You can buy pill pockets from Amazon and EBay.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> We had a vitamin paste which she loved so we used to crush the tablet up and she would lick it up. They were small enough to hide in a stick type (webbox) treat. Injections would be hard if going to the vet is difficult. I used to get a months supply of tablets for her. She was a feisty girl  its a pity if it was injections you couldn't do it, I have to give my diabetic cat insulin injections at home twice a day
> I was always worried after about another cat having it and we have had lots of cats and kittens since, its hard not to look at every little thing as being a sign but the reality is there is nothing you can really do. Most cats will come into contact with fcov especially if your cats go outside (ours are all indoor only) but then they can also get so many other things too. Whatever happens and however long they are with us they leave their pawprints on our hearts. My fur babies are part of my family and I would go to the ends of the earth for them XXX


Mines an indoor too prefer to know where he is and that hes safe i live to close to a busy road so wasnt an option. Awww very true id go to the ends of the earth too. Hes an amazing cat not sure id ever find another like him hes just such a lovely boy


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> Another option for administering tablets is Greenies Pill Pockets. Most of my cats accept their meds in these pill pockets because they think they're getting a treat. Those who are more reluctant will take them in a pill pocket if I dip it in tuna juice (I don't give the actual tuna). You can buy pill pockets from Amazon and EBay.


You know what hes so good hes currently on anti biotics and although hes not keen on me giving him it into his mouth he does let me bless his heart  but if hes on more ill look into that will make it alot easier for him thanks


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> What a lovely post @chloe1975
> Presumably the injections are steroids? If so as said perhaps you can get tablet form to administer at home xx


Im not quite sure whats what yet she did mention pills too but also an injection i will have full details later my head was spinning from the confirmed fip at the time so not everything was registering i know she said something about an £130 injection i hope thats not the every other day one she was on about as i wouldnt be able to afford it


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Kelly, I really feel for you - don't want to make you cry, but crying is good, gets it out of your system and better than bottling shit up or so I'm told! Anyway, no long sad messages today, just keep your chin up and give your baby a cuddle from me xxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ah zoe cry in a good way as your words were so kind  sure is ive done nothing but let it out including in the middle of the street terrible need to pull myself together and be strong for this beautiful boy


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Kelly838 said:


> You know what hes so good hes currently on anti biotics and although hes not keen on me giving him it into his mouth he does let me bless his heart  but if hes on more ill look into that will make it alot easier for him thanks


One of my boys is quite easy to give pills. I just pop it into his mouth and stroke his head and he just swallows it.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Webbox Chicken lickilix - best stuff ever for getting cats to love you and take their tablets


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kelly838 said:


> I am going to see what she thinks is right i dont want to keep him going for my own selfish reasons as its hard to part with him of course but its down to how hes feeling. I mean he has changed of course as in sleeping alot of the time but to my knowlege i dont feel as if hes in pain or anything otherwise the right thing would have of course been done by now. What do you think to the medication option as he is happy at home?


I am so sorry you and your precious boy are going through this. While I've never experienced it myself I have read and participated in so many threads, too many to count. Without fail, those who waited and "tried everything" deeply regretted it afterwards. "I wish I had let him/her go before it came to this" has been written all too often.

No one can make this decision but you, I think you will know when he's had enough. Having said that, I am a firm believer in "too soon is better than too late."

You are taking such good care of him, I know you will do what's best for him. I'm so sorry.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I am so sorry you and your precious boy are going through this. While I've never experienced it myself I have read and participated in so many threads, too many to count. Without fail, those who waited and "tried everything" deeply regretted it afterwards. "I wish I had let him/her go before it came to this" has been written all too often.
> 
> No one can make this decision but you, I think you will know when he's had enough. Having said that, I am a firm believer in "too soon is better than too late."
> 
> You are taking such good care of him, I know you will do what's best for him. I'm so sorry.


I am not sure I would agree that everyone has regretted waiting. I had 11 months with my girl following her diagnosis after I refused to give up on her. In the first few days I had to syringe feed her and she couldn't get up but within a few days of starting the medication she was up and about and had many months of good quality life (maybe as I am disabled myself i have a different view of what I would consider a good quality?) but she loved life, she played, chased around and was the most loving girl I have ever had. In fact I regretted at the end whether I should have waited a bit longer to see if antibiotics would work after she developed a respiratory infection. Even now my diabetic boy the vet advised in February that it would be better to pts as he was so poorly and had lost so much weight but I didn't agree and he does great albeit with his insulin injections and glucose testing.
But I will agree that no-one should try and make a decision for you and that you will know when the time is right.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> I was told there are many different strains of corona virus and many of them are harmless. The problem, though, is that experts don't yet know which strains are harmless and which turn into FIP. Even if FIP is not contagious, a cat with FIP did originally have the coronavirus and it is impossible to be 100% certain that the original strain of coronavirus that infected this kitty is not still present in the OP's home. Erring on the side of caution is better than taking unnecessary risks. I'm afraid until vets fully understand every aspect of corona virus and FIP, I would be very cautious. Fortunately, none of my cats have developed FIP, so fingers crossed they are carrying a harmless strain.


I agree. There is a lot that is unknown. When my Dexter was going through the whole process I got the distinct impression that they didn't know a whole lot about it. I saw several vets and I never got the same answer once to my queries regarding it. Each one had a different opinion.

If you google FIP there is so much conflicting information about there about it. I don't believe that you can say this or that for definite. I think you just have to use your common sense.

My common sense tells me that I would definitely not get another feline for a few months, chuck away all dishes, trays etc and clean everything else cat trees etc.

It's the same with human illnesses, once minute they say this and then the next the opposite. Take eggs! All the medics were warning against eating too many eggs and now they're saying you can eat as much as you like!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I'm sorry you disliked my tone, I didn't much care for yours either. However, let's assume I'm wrong and the OP follows what I believe is the safest and best course of action, what possible harm could it do if and when she eventually chooses to introduce another cat into her home? On the other hand, suppose you are incorrect (even vets are not 100% sure of their facts) what potential harm could happen to any new kitten introduced into her home?
> The tone of your post came across as you are right and I am wrong. As far as I am aware no single person can be as certain as you sound, not where corona virus and corona virus turning into FIP is concerned. The uncertainty that surrounds the whole condition means we have to be extremely cautious. In my opinion, your post was dangerous and, no, not all veterinary experts agree with what you have written because I have spoken to several who disagree with you. Just because that is what you choose to believe, does not make it true.
> As I stated before, I prefer to trust the experts I have spoken to, if you don't like that: tough!


I really cannot understand your aggressive tone. My first post which so irked you started 'I think most authorities' which is hardly stating I am right and you are wrong. I am not the dogmatic one here. The person who shouts the loudest is not always right. The OP still has this poor little cat who may be able to have treatment to make his life more than just tolerable for a considerable time yet, so to even talk about replacing him before he is dead is insensitive to put it mildly.
.
This overview is useful because it lists many research papers all interesting in their way.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Burmesemum said:


> I agree. There is a lot that is unknown. When my Dexter was going through the whole process I got the distinct impression that they didn't know a whole lot about it. I saw several vets and I never got the same answer once to my queries regarding it. Each one had a different opinion.
> 
> If you google FIP there is so much conflicting information about there about it. I don't believe that you can say this or that for definite. I think you just have to use your common sense.
> 
> ...


I had three other cats at the time my kitten was diagnosed, what you suggest about them?? None of them tested positive for FCOV, it was thought that our kitten had probably caught the virus from her mum at the breeder. We decided to get another kitten to keep her company after weighing up the risks, given to us by the vet and doing our own research, she never developed it either. The chances are whenever you get another cat at some point in their lives they will come into contact with FCOV. There are differing opinions because little is known, no-one is right or wrong and people will do what is best for them.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> I am not sure I would agree that everyone has regretted waiting. I had 11 months with my girl following her diagnosis after I refused to give up on her. In the first few days I had to syringe feed her and she couldn't get up but within a few days of starting the medication she was up and about and had many months of good quality life (maybe as I am disabled myself i have a different view of what I would consider a good quality?) but she loved life, she played, chased around and was the most loving girl I have ever had. In fact I regretted at the end whether I should have waited a bit longer to see if antibiotics would work after she developed a respiratory infection. Even now my diabetic boy the vet advised in February that it would be better to pts as he was so poorly and had lost so much weight but I didn't agree and he does great albeit with his insulin injections and glucose testing.
> But I will agree that no-one should try and make a decision for you and that you will know when the time is right.


I think you have to be careful with your wording here "giving up" is something I certainly didn't do with Dexter.

I did absolutely everything I possibly could to heal him. When I got him from the breeder all sense should have made me take him back and insist for a refund. He was obviously ill when I got him.

He started off with ear mites quite badly infested. Then he had fevers. Then absolutely dreadful diarrhoea. We got poop samples done which lit up like a Christmas tree, he came back with every parasitic infection you could think of.

We had to go through a long, long phase of treating each infection some of them very nasty like TF. We then had to ask to be referred to a specialist vet because even though we had managed to clear all these horrible infections he still had awful diarrhoea. It was that bad that by the time we took him to the specialist vet he was completely incontinent and we had to stop the car several times on the way to clean him up.

I was told by the specialist vet to try him on just one protein and so happily did this. I would have done anything to cure him. I bought lamb steaks, cooked and minced them down. On the third day of this diet his diarrhoea stopped. I cried with happiness and even took a photo of his first firm poo in 9 months to text to my husband.

Over the next two days he developed the severe symptoms of FIP I knew there was no hope.

I certainly do not feel that I gave up on him at all.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Burmesemum said:


> I agree. There is a lot that is unknown. When my Dexter was going through the whole process I got the distinct impression that they didn't know a whole lot about it. I saw several vets and I never got the same answer once to my queries regarding it. Each one had a different opinion.
> 
> If you google FIP there is so much conflicting information about there about it. I don't believe that you can say this or that for definite. I think you just have to use your common sense.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, why take unnecessary risks. Until the experts can 100% agree and can fully understand corona virus and why it sometimes turns into FIP, the best we can do is be as cautious as possible.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> I had three other cats at the time my kitten was diagnosed, what you suggest about them?? None of them tested positive for FCOV, it was thought that our kitten had probably caught the virus from her mum at the breeder. We decided to get another kitten to keep her company after weighing up the risks, given to us by the vet and doing our own research, she never developed it either. The chances are whenever you get another cat at some point in their lives they will come into contact with FCOV. There are differing opinions because little is known, no-one is right or wrong and people will do what is best for them.


I really don't know what you are trying to say to me here?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Can we not argue please kids.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> I really cannot understand your aggressive tone. My first post which so irked you started 'I think most authorities' which is hardly stating I am right and you are wrong. I am not the dogmatic one here. The person who shouts the loudest is not always right. The OP still has this poor little cat who may be able to have treatment to make his life more than just tolerable for a considerable time yet, so to even talk about replacing him before he is dead is insensitive to put it mildly.
> .
> This overview is useful because it lists many research papers all interesting in their way.


I wasn't the first or only person to mention getting another cat. I wrote what I did in response to others mentioning that she get another cat. I was simply advising that she be cautious so, no, I don't believe I was being insensitive since I was advising against getting another cat not for it. Please get your facts straight if you choose to criticise me.

BTW, who's shouting? THIS IS SHOUTING! I'm talking to you not shouting.

It seems the only part of my first post to you that you found offensive was my preference to believe the vets, who diagnosed my girl, over you. Can you explain to me why my personal choice to believe them offended you so much? Do I not have the right to choose whose opinion I deem valid and whose opinion I don't?

As has been pointed out to you by more than just me, there simply is no single definitive opinion on this disease, so you and I arguing over it is pointless.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Can we not argue please kids.


Sorry Shosh, it may seem childish, but it makes my blood boil when people on this forum cannot accept that some of us prefer to listen to our vet rather than them. I always listen to advise, but I never act on it till I've spoken to my own vet, who points out both the pros and cons of what I've been told. I just don't understand why someone would take offence because I trust my vet more than what I read on the Internet.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I think FIP is an emotive subject particularly if you have been through it.

It's such a helpless position to be in as there is nothing that you can do. It must be one of the most heart wrenching conditions out there.

I reiterate though that it is entirely personal choice how you go about handling the last days of you cat with this evil condition. There is no right or wrong way.

We all adore them and do what is best in our own ways.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Kelly838 said:


> Sounds just like my little Bolt bless them its like they dont want to give up you know? Yes just heard from her she said the fluid came back as strong indicator of fip unfortunately but its kind of what i was expecting as there was no indicators of anything else being wrong. She has asked that we bring him down later so she can examine him and see how he is doing. Also to discuss the options of medication to make him more comfortable one being an injection every other day (thats madness as he doesnt particularly like the vets). I am going to see what she thinks is right i dont want to keep him going for my own selfish reasons as its hard to part with him of course but its down to how hes feeling. I mean he has changed of course as in sleeping alot of the time but to my knowlege i dont feel as if hes in pain or anything otherwise the right thing would have of course been done by now. What do you think to the medication option as he is happy at home?


Kelly, how did you get on?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Kelly, how did you get on?


Hey we took him down there as i wanted her to check him over. She said hes actually really well considering what hes going through its just that hes lost weight (something to do with the fluid in his belly). His chest is nice and clear so his breathing is nice (something i was worried about). She thinks he is ok to carry on taking anti biotics and has put him on steroids. He will be going back next week at some point to be checked on and i will be keeping a close eye on him also. I dont feel hes at a point where i need to pts at all and neither does my vet so for now hes home and getting alot of love  i know we probably dont have him for long but i accept that now however cruel it is but the time we have that hes feeling ok i will treasure


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Kelly, that's great he is doing so well x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

lorilu said:


> I am so sorry you and your precious boy are going through this. While I've never experienced it myself I have read and participated in so many threads, too many to count. Without fail, those who waited and "tried everything" deeply regretted it afterwards. "I wish I had let him/her go before it came to this" has been written all too often.
> 
> No one can make this decision but you, I think you will know when he's had enough. Having said that, I am a firm believer in "too soon is better than too late."
> 
> You are taking such good care of him, I know you will do what's best for him. I'm so sorry.


I took him last night to be checked over and the vet says he is really ok for now shes going to help with the weight loss. I think what i hve learnt from this is nobody knows too much for certain about this illness so you just have to go with whats right in your heart. For me and by the judgement of a professional vet he is ok the second i thought he wasnt i wouldnt leave him and do nothing dont get me wrong. I just want to do the right thing for him and in this situation there is no definate right thing to do sadly. Thank you for your well wishes x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Kelly, that's great he is doing so well x


I know i was relieved to hear the vet say it in my mind i was panicking like will she say hes doing dreadful but she was surprised at how good he actually is.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Burmesemum referring to the post above about you not giving up, Dexter sounds like he had a rough start in life and hes lucky to have got such great owners to care for him. Doesnt sound like you ever gave up on him you just let him go when you knew it was his time and thats the kindest but hardest thing you could have done god bless him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really pleased to read that the vet was happy with him - must be a relief for you. I hope the steroids help and he gets an appetite. You are doing great, just be lead by him xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well that all sounds fairly positive, I'm glad the vet is happy with him for now, fingers crossed the steroids help him feel better & improve his appetite xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

@Burmesemum I wasn't suggesting that you had given up on your baby but sometimes vets do. I have three cats here koda who was born prematurely and had to be hand reared by me and suffered multiple infections and the vet told s to pts as she had no hope. Yoda who suffered constant diarrea (liquid) until she was a year old, had every test known to man, was in an absolutely terrible state with fecal incontinence, again advised nothing could be done so pts (she was born with an underdeveloped digestive system it turned out). Custard our elder boy diagnosed with severe diabetes advised to pts and then given a treatment plan that was so outdated that he would have been dead in a couple of months anyway. All three were written off by the vet (they all have threads on here somewhere) and yet all three are now happy and healthy (albeit custard still does have insulin for diabetes). I am sorry that you felt I was having a go at you, I wasn't but I have had many cats and have learnt from experience to be sceptical of vets advice at all costs.

@Kelly838 glad that he is doing better. I found that my girl lost a lot of weight too. You might want to try a recovery food. Royal canin and hills do one in a tin. It isn't cheap but you can get it online. It is like a soft mousse and can be syringe fed if needed (I had to do that in the beginning) but it is really high calorie so great. I also used to give her fresh chicken which she loved. 
There are some support groups on Facebook and online for fip, I think I joined a yahoo group where there are lots of people who have experience and advice on treatments and diets etc x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a FIP group on Facebook I joined it after my Dexter passed away.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

@chloe1975 thanks he is actually eating on his own just not a great deal and he has become a right fusspot at the minute so i have every food going for him and just go with whatever it is he wants. He seems to be more interested in fish ones at the minute particularly mackerel loin. I am going to try chicken later the vet also suggested that boiled and fish boiled as its high in protein. The vet gave us a royal canin and hills one he looked at it as if to say no way am i eating that cheeky boy  its the water he isnt interested in much so i have to syringe him some before and after his tablets i might try a water fountain one apparently it will interest him more have you ever tried one? Just wondering if they are any good he did used to love playing with water before he became ill always found him in the bath watching the tap dripping and sticking his paws into my bath  at the minute hes liking lilys kitchen food and almo nature although thats only complementry fish food which im not sure about. Going to go out today and pick up more food in the fish flavours for him.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Im not actually on facebook ive appreciated the advice of here and the support and encouragment and thank you all so much for listening to me go on been such a tough 2 weeks for bolt and us although not nice to hear other cats having suffered from it its been helpful to hear others experiences and how they dealt with their tough situation as ive never heard of fip until now. Really appreciate you all


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased he is doing reasonably well for now, so you can shower him with lots of love and cuddles. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kelly838 said:


> @chloe1975 thanks he is actually eating on his own just not a great deal and he has become a right fusspot at the minute so i have every food going for him and just go with whatever it is he wants. He seems to be more interested in fish ones at the minute particularly mackerel loin. I am going to try chicken later the vet also suggested that boiled and fish boiled as its high in protein. The vet gave us a royal canin and hills one he looked at it as if to say no way am i eating that cheeky boy  its the water he isnt interested in much so i have to syringe him some before and after his tablets i might try a water fountain one apparently it will interest him more have you ever tried one? Just wondering if they are any good he did used to love playing with water before he became ill always found him in the bath watching the tap dripping and sticking his paws into my bath  at the minute hes liking lilys kitchen food and almo nature although thats only complementry fish food which im not sure about. Going to go out today and pick up more food in the fish flavours for him.


I have a cat who loves drinking out of the tap. You could try adding some water to his food? A water fountain is a good idea, lots of cats prefer them. Unfortunately I have Maine coons who love water and a water fountain they prefer it as a toy to tip water all over the floor than to drink.
At this point I wouldn't be too concerned about what he is eating just that he is eating something. You could try a vitamin paste. I get nutri vit plus paste which is about £5 on Amazon. It is really high calorie and contain all the vitamins they need. You can give up to a teaspoon of it a day and cats seem to love it. I used to give it to my girl every day and use it now if someone is poorly or needs building up. X


----------



## Jennifer Green (Nov 15, 2015)

Kelly838 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an almost 16 week old male bengal kitten i got him 4 weeks ago and apart from being a little fussy with the food they recommended feeding him he has been absolutely fine. On friday i noticed he didnt really look very well he pretty much slept all day and night and didnt want to eat or drink just got up to use the litter tray once and that looked like it was an effort as if he didnt have the energy. On Saturday i took him to see the vet as he was no better. They said he was really dehydrated and had a high temperature and gave him an injection of metacam to try lower it and asked me to bring him back 24 hours later (they also done blood tests and all was fine). I took him home and he was much the same and upon taking him back his temperature had come down but only slightly so they gave him the metacam oral medication and asked me to give it to him for a further 3 days. Its day 3 now and he is due his last one tonight but i feel like he isnt any better really. He has been eating but hardly anything and drinking too but he still seems so tired and has no energy all he has done is slept. You can see in his eyes that he just doesnt look well at all. I just wondered had anyone elee experienced this with their cat before? He is due to go back to the bets on thursday but im just worrying about him now wondering have they missed something as he isnt really improving that much yet or am i just hoping for too much too soon? Any advice would be great thank you


Hi Kelly,

My best advice is phone the vets tomorrow and get an appointment as they would be able to find out the cause or take him to your local PDSA for help and I hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jennifer Green said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> My best advice is phone the vets tomorrow and get an appointment as they would be able to find out the cause or take him to your local PDSA for help and I hope he gets better soon xx


Hi Jennifer not sure if you have read all the thread on here after that post sorry ive been updating and hes been to the vets a few times have a read through he has fip sadly x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> I have a cat who loves drinking out of the tap. You could try adding some water to his food? A water fountain is a good idea, lots of cats prefer them. Unfortunately I have Maine coons who love water and a water fountain they prefer it as a toy to tip water all over the floor than to drink.
> At this point I wouldn't be too concerned about what he is eating just that he is eating something. You could try a vitamin paste. I get nutri vit plus paste which is about £5 on Amazon. It is really high calorie and contain all the vitamins they need. You can give up to a teaspoon of it a day and cats seem to love it. I used to give it to my girl every day and use it now if someone is poorly or needs building up. X


Thanks for that chloe sounds great i shall definately get some for him


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Kelly, how is he today?

I think Bengals are known to enjoy water. I know that my Dexter did he actually jumped into a bath full of water with bubble bath! I could see him getting more and more interested and then he just dived in. What a shock I got lol!

He used to sit in the bath and chirrup until I turned the water taps on too and then he would play with the water


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Hi Kelly, how is he today?
> 
> I think Bengals are known to enjoy water. I know that my Dexter did he actually jumped into a bath full of water with bubble bath! I could see him getting more and more interested and then he just dived in. What a shock I got lol!
> 
> He used to sit in the bath and chirrup until I turned the water taps on too and then he would play with the water


Hello haha he sounds just like bolt he did that once and got the shock of his life when he fell in. You know what he looks really good today think the steroids must be kicking in hes still really sleepy though and hes going to the toilet alot but hes better than he has been which is nice to see. Hes also been eating more (woke me up at half 5 pushing my face with his nose shouting for food)


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hes never had diarrhea before up unil Friday i know its an sip symptom but is therw anything i can try to make it a bit better or not? I will be seeing the vet tomorrow for his first Inferon (cant spell it) injection anywah but just wondered if anyone had any tips.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

I mean fip not sip terrible spelling today


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Dexter had terrible diarrhoea too. He did have TF, a parasitic infection which he was treated for but the problem persisted.

We took him to a specialist vet in the end and she thought he also had food intolerances so he was put on a single protein diet of just grilled lamb steaks. Lucky chap!

Within 3 days the problem was solved. It's not a diet you can keep them on indefinitely as it does not contain all the nutrients they need and we were about to move onto a specialist food with just lamb the vet recommended but unfortunately he developed FIP


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Dexter had terrible diarrhoea too. He did have TF, a parasitic infection which he was treated for but the problem persisted.
> 
> We took him to a specialist vet in the end and she thought he also had food intolerances so he was put on a single protein diet of just grilled lamb steaks. Lucky chap!
> 
> Within 3 days the problem was solved. It's not a diet you can keep them on indefinitely as it does not contain all the nutrients they need and we were about to move onto a specialist food with just lamb the vet recommended but unfortunately he developed FIP


Ahhh poor Dexter  my heart goes out to you it really does i personally dont feel this is something you can ever fully get over. He sounds like he was a lovely little boy though. See Bolts has just begun on Friday and i very much doubt its from the steroids rather the fip getting a better hold on him sadly. His differ from pretty normal to quite loose not quite watery yet though. I hate this illness i really do


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is how hes looking today if you saw him a few days ago wasnt looking to great i hope hes feeling a bit better too he certainly looks it


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Awwww what a little sweetheart he is so lovely.

Did you ever contact the breeder? I never did as we had Dexter for nearly 10 months before he developed FIP.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Awwww what a little sweetheart he is so lovely.
> 
> Did you ever contact the breeder? I never did as we had Dexter for nearly 10 months before he developed FIP.


Thank you  yes i did we was always in contact anyway she asked had he settled in and any advice i needed eg his diet i could contact her which i did as she fed him only dry food orijen which he wouldnt touch whej he came to live with me. When he first fell ill i did let her know but didnt mention fip until my vet was as sure as she could be. Upon telling her she went into defence mode slightly stating the facts none of us could do anything according to my vet this that and the other i never once accused her of anything as i know it just happens (by this point i had read 1000 internet pages on it) . The last she heard was that we was waiting for the fluid results and if they confirmed it we was going to put him to sleep. Obviously things changed slighty as the vet saw him Friday and said hes ok for now. Ive not heard from her since she seemed a bit annoying but i was only letting her know as she had asked me to do. Not sure ill hear from her again...


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

oh and the time before that she had emailed to say that the mother cat which is hers was tested for fip before being bred...at the time i thought nothing of it but when you think now surely she must know there is no definative test for fip...odd


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi that does sound odd. I don't know every single thing to do with FIP and it's very confusing but like you I read an awful lot on it and TF when Dexter was diagnosed with that.

I don't remember coming across anything to do with testing for FIP unless she meant the coronavirus.

All very sad. Like you I wouldn't accuse the breeder it's just one of those things I guess and maybe she was very upset. I know I would be in her position but even so pity she took that stance.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Hi that does sound odd. I don't know every single thing to do with FIP and it's very confusing but like you I read an awful lot on it and TF when Dexter was diagnosed with that.
> 
> I don't remember coming across anything to do with testing for FIP unless she meant the coronavirus.
> 
> All very sad. Like you I wouldn't accuse the breeder it's just one of those things I guess and maybe she was very upset. I know I would be in her position but even so pity she took that stance.


I know she had 3 other kittens along side him she kept one and 2 her friends took she said they are all fine which is great to hear. I know shame isnt it she had him for 12 weeks so i know its upsetting for her too but the only thing i can be angry at is the illness itself no one else is at fault really


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Quite a few people confuse the FCoV test with 'an FIP test'. I imagine she was tested for Corona virus.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

I'm sorry I've not replied sooner. When I saw the photo of him my heart fell and I felt so utterly devastated for you. I couldn't think of anything positive to say, I just wanted to cry. He is unbelievably beautiful...a really gorgeous kitten... I wish there was something that could be done. I completely understand you holding on to him while he is happy and not in pain. Putting the little mite to sleep, just seems abhorrent right now. Nature is a bitch, is all I can think to say, and I am so so sorry that you are going through this. I'm not sorry that you have had the most perfectly gorgeous angel of a kitten but I am so sorry that his little life is going to be so short. I can tell though, that his short life will have been absolutely blessed with you and I hope you can hold onto that thought.

With so much sadness and love for you and him

Z xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks @ZoeM hes loevly isnt he hes been alot better today one of his good days not been sleeping quite as much and his eyes look brighter (think when they are all you can always see in their eyes they dont feel good) thanks for your kind words hes my little best friend and i will be so lost without him but while he is ok i dont want to think about that yet just want to enjoy the time he has left x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning Kelly. How is the lovely little boy today


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello @Burmesemum hes good thank you i just need to work out what it is he wants to eat as hes become really fussy with food now. Hes eating so much more now which is really good but has gone off his food with chicken and much perfers the fish ones now wish he could talk lol


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Sometimes rotating them is a good idea as it stops them from getting too fussy.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you tried Sheba Fine Flakes pouches? I've never had a cat refuse this food and it's on offer at Tesco at the mo xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Have you tried Sheba Fine Flakes pouches? I've never had a cat refuse this food and it's on offer at Tesco at the mo xx


No i havent tried those do you know if it has high meat and fish content? Vet said to try stick with 60% or more at the minute. He wont eat boiled chicken but was happy to have some roast chicken yesterday. Going to try boiled fish later. Hes having lillys kitchen at the minute with almo nature pouches its all he will have but then is now turning his nose up at some flavours of those too! Might have to try the sheba ones then see what mr fussy makes of those


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

You were talking about the diarrhoea before? It could be caused by changing his diet. I understand you are doing this as it's good for him to have a high protein diet with his health issues.

You could also try cooked minced lamb steaks. My Dexter loved these although cost a flaming fortune lol.

You could have a look on Zooplus and check out the labelling.

I'm sure others will be able to advise you on here on that front though.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> You were talking about the diarrhoea before? It could be caused by changing his diet. I understand you are doing this as it's good for him to have a high protein diet with his health issues.
> 
> You could also try cooked minced lamb steaks. My Dexter loved these although cost a flaming fortune lol.
> 
> ...


I changed brand so good point that could be it hes always had high protein content food but decided he doesnt like applaws anymore. Oh really ill definately have to try those i think i heard someone else mention those and costing a fortune i know cant even think about the ammount ive spent on bolt recently haha but they dont understand pennys and pounds poor babys lol.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Kelly838 said:


> No i havent tried those do you know if it has high meat and fish content? Vet said to try stick with 60% or more at the minute. He wont eat boiled chicken but was happy to have some roast chicken yesterday. Going to try boiled fish later. Hes having lillys kitchen at the minute with almo nature pouches its all he will have but then is now turning his nose up at some flavours of those too! Might have to try the sheba ones then see what mr fussy makes of those


No it's your standard supermarket food so not high however if you are having trouble getting him to eat then it's better than nothing.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> No it's your standard supermarket food so not high however if you are having trouble getting him to eat then it's better than nothing.


My thoughts exactly ill get some of those tomorrow when i go to the supermarket fingers crossed


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hes not eating again today now  and im sure his bellys got bigger not good


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no. When did the vet want to see him next? Big hugs xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Oh no. When did the vet want to see him next? Big hugs xx


Tonight at half 5 hes supposed to having his first Interferon injection x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all went well at the vets, please keep us posted. x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I hope all went well at the vets, please keep us posted. x


They cancelled his appointment as the vets sick so annoying ill have to take him tomorrow now kind of messes up his injections aswell as he was meant to have them Monday, Wednesday and Friday this week they dont open on the weekends so not sure how thats going to work now reallh annoyed


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Think im going to have to take him out of hours vets his breathings changed his nostrils are flaring as he breathes and hes just peed sitting on the spot


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh yes please take him! Poor little love, I hope he pulls through this xx


----------



## Tweety1977 (Aug 30, 2015)

Will be thinking of you and him. Poor little man


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh no... I hope the little mite is okay


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no Kelly, I've got everything crossed he'll get over this hurdle xxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Oh yes please take him! Poor little love, I hope he pulls through this xx


I dont think hes going to he looks like hes had enough  going to take him now will let you know how it goes although i have a feeling wont be a happy outcome


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh Kelly... all our thoughts are with you.. be strong for your baby and really hoping it goes well.

xxxxxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry, thinking of you both xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thoughts with you Kelly and Bolt .xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of you both, massive hugs xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Kelly loads of (((hugs))). Thinking of you and Bolt x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone thank you all for your well wishes, He is being kept in as hes severely dehydrated so they are going to tackle that first. They are hoping he gets well enough to have the fluid drained and to have his Interferon but the main priority is to get him hydrated again. My poor lil baby  all i can do now is pray he gets through this hurdle x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor little baby. Hope he's feeling better and home again soon. It's a real roller coaster experience isn't it, I'm so sorry you're going through this. x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh poor little fella, really hope he is better and back home with you again soon. Take care Kelly, thinking of you x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Love and thoughts with you both. Give Bolt a hug from me when you see him x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

He sadly lost his fight this morning at 5am so gutted


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Kelly I'm heartbroken for you, I'm so very sorry  You did everything you could & he knew nothing but love in his time with you, sending you lots of hugs at this difficult time xxxx

Run free little man xx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh Kelly, I am so, so sorry. No words can make you feel any better at this moment but know that you did everything you could for your baby. If you need to chat please PM me. I lost my old boy on Saturday so going through grieving process myself but losing to FIP I know how traumatic that is. Huge ((((hugs))) to you and thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Kelly. You did all you could for him. Sweet boy is catching mice at the bridge now


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, so very sorry. He is pain free at the bridge now, RIP little guy XX


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Little Dude xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free to the bridge little man xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sleep tight brave little man, so very sorry x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Kelly, such a sad thread and with such a tragic update. My heart goes out to you, big hubs.
RIP Bolt.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kelly, I am very, very sad to hear the awful news about the loss of your gorgeous kitten. 

Thinking of you with utmost sympathy.

RIP little guy xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry Kelly. Love to all.xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry {{hug}}


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

I was dreading this news. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know all here are thinking of you. Rest in Peace beautiful kitten, gone too soon.

xxxx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you all my house feels so empty i miss him so much already  that illness is unreal what it does to poor cats its horrific and i never wish anyone to go through what we have all been through the past few weeks. We never got much time with him but it feels like we had him forever he made a massive impact on our lifes and gave us so much happiness. His pawprints will be on our hearts forever x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I was dreading this news. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know all here are thinking of you. Rest in Peace beautiful kitten, gone too soon.
> 
> xxxx


Me too we knew it was coming but it still hits you like a bus


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so so sorry that this has all happened to you and the beautiful Bolt.

Thinking of you at this terribly sad time.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't express how sorry I am to hear your sad news. Knowing this was coming doesn't make the grief any less. He was much loved and cared for in the cruelly short time you had with him. Thinking of you at this terribly sad time.


----------



## Tweety1977 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry. But, what a lovely short life you gave him. He was loved and cared for and you did everything to give him comfort. 

FIP is an awful awful disease.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Kelly I am so sorry to read your sad news. Poor little Bolt put up a very brave fight and I'm heartbroken for you. Sending you a massive hug.
Rest in peace little fella xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

So sad  Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

So devastated for you, RIP little one.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Burmesemum said:


> Oh Kelly, I am so, so sorry. No words can make you feel any better at this moment but know that you did everything you could for your baby. If you need to chat please PM me. I lost my old boy on Saturday so going through grieving process myself but losing to FIP I know how traumatic that is. Huge ((((hugs))) to you and thinking of you at this sad time.


Thanks and sorry for your loss hope you are ok rip to your boy x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry X.


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

So very sorry about your kitten.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about poor Bolt. A little angel taken too soon. Thinking of you x x


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a sad end - I am so sorry for the loss of little Bolt 
RIP little one, play at the Rainbow Bridge, free from any further pain and suffering xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So very sorry to hear that Bolt has lost his battle. Run free at the bridge gorgeous boy. Big hugs to you Kelly, you did everything you could for him


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry lovey.  You did all you could.

_Bast, Sekhmet, we give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honorable cat.
Watch over him, and guide him on his way
to the spirit world.
May he be blessed in your names,
and hunt ever after beside you._


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

I know you're not likely to come back here - at least for a while. Just wanted you to know that I'm still thinking of you, and feeling your pain. I hope you're hanging in there and managing to get through the days without your beautiful kitten.

I also hope, in a while, you can heal some of the hurt with another little boy or girl kitty. You have such a huge heart and I think any cat would be blessed to find itself in your home.

With my thoughts still.

Z


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I know you're not likely to come back here - at least for a while. Just wanted you to know that I'm still thinking of you, and feeling your pain. I hope you're hanging in there and managing to get through the days without your beautiful kitten.
> 
> ...


Hi zoe,

Thank you so much its been very hard the last few days the house just feels so strange without him here. I was a wreck Tuesday then having to throw all of his things was so hard on Wednesday its very painful. Today has been ok i find myself thinking about him all the time though but in a bit more of a happier way knowing hes in peace now. I'd give anything for a furry little hug right now! I think i would like another one day but its hard to think about it right now. I think i would be terrified though incase it happened again and i really couldnt do this again very hard experience to have. Hope you are well and thanks for your well wishes x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Kelly, I've been thinking about you.

Take care x


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Kelly - I can understand your fear about fip and the sense of not being able to face it again. I felt like that after Archie was diagnosed. We had the added complication (both positive and negative but ultimately hugely positive) that we also had his sister, and she tested positive for FeCoV antibodies (we had her tested after Archie had been pts because I wanted to know whether I could introduce another kitten to keep her company because she was only 21 weeks and I didn't want her on her own). With Molly testing positive we didn't get another kitten (I wasn't prepared to risk it because the thought of putting another animal at risk wasn't something I felt able to cope with). And I was terrified that she might go on to develop the disease. Anyway, Molly is now 3. Not only is she healthy but she has also finally tested negative for corona virus antibodies (it's taken 2.5 years for this to happen). The reason for telling you this though is not to say yes, go out and get another kitten now, but to say that with Molly testing clear we have finally got a new kitten. Yes, I'm watching him like a hawk, and yes, I'm nervous, but I'm adopting the approach I was advised to take with Molly - keeping him as stress-free as possible so we're introducing the cats very slowly, keeping him on as high quality a diet, and as varied a diet, as I can (but introducing new things slowly), on the advice of my vet I'm letting him settle for a few weeks before beginning vaccinations, and I may delay his neutering a little (Archie developed symptoms 1 week after neutering so I know that will be a very anxious time for us). And, most importantly, I'm trying to approach all this with the expectation that Finn will be able to live a long and healthy life with us, so it's important we enjoy him and try not to worry about something we have very little control over. So, when eventually it feels right to you to consider another kitten or cat, I wish you lots and lots of years of minimal anxiety and maximum enjoyment with them.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

@ArchieandMolly thank you for that really useful to hear your experience in getting another after having dealt with fip personally. Im definately waiting a few months as i have no other cats and i know they say (few different time scales) that you should wait a while for your home to be clear of the virus that and i need time to grieve. the last vet to see Bolt said that she thought it was very common in bengal cats but i hadnt read that online what do you think? Also not sure if you ever read anything Dr Dianne addie had written on her site she said when thinking about getting another you should make sure it had been coronavirus tested before you take the cat home but dont they all usually show up to be carrying that anyway? Little confused and probably reading way too much into it through trying to avoid that ever happening again. What do you think? Im so glad it didnt put you off getting another and that you now have Finn in your life and also that Molly is fit and healthy still


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just to add I'm thinking of you too Kelly & I do hope you open your heart to another cat one day, you'd make an excellent slave. I have a friend who's mother used to breed Bengals & never had any cases of fip so I'm not it's a breed thing. Xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Matrod said:


> Just to add I'm thinking of you too Kelly & I do hope you open your heart to another cat one day, you'd make an excellent slave. I have a friend who's mother used to breed Bengals & never had any cases of fip so I'm not it's a breed thing. Xx


Thank you appreciate it. Oh thats so good to know i do love their natures so much never had a cat like him before. Just loved his chatter always a different noise for whatever it was he wanted eg shout for food (never heard a meiow quite like it) and his playful little chirrups when he was chasing his toys amazing cat he was. X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_such sad news, thinking of you xxxx_


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kelly, it is only natural that you will have a horror of FIP when you have so recently been through hell with it but it really is very rare. Yes, some lines are suspected of being genetically susceptible but even those cats will have had what one of the researchers in the field calls 'a perfect storm.' This might be stress, illness, poor upbringing and any number of things that can combine to tip a cat with Feline Coronavirus into the mutated FIPV.

When I was first breeding I had no idea I had coronavirus in my cats. The kittens were healthy and so were my adult cats. It was in 1997 when I kept my first stud that I decided to test since it was then within my control if it was present. I never thought it was likely but my cats had been exposed. Most of their titres were coming down but I had one girl who had a sky high titre for years until I stopped testing her. I was able to clear the virus from my breeding cats but there is always the fear that, if you sell a kitten who is negative to a household where there is already coronavirus, that kitten will be exposed at a stressful time in its life. None of the kittens I bred over the course of 20 years ever developed FIP either before or after I tested, (positive or negative kittens.).

A large number of cats may well have antibodies but I am sure you could find a negative kitten. Many breeders do test now and most would have a test done if you requested it.

To quote from the article attached below, (it is written by one of the researchers into this disease who wrote the overview I attached before,)
'Remove any cat related items that you cannot wash or disinfect such as a scratching post or soft toys. Clean and disinfect everything else in the environment that you can. Time will take care of the rest because viruses of this type are not long-lived in the environment. We generally recommend a couple of months *These steps are undoubtedly an overkill when it comes to FIP *but the recommendations are standard for most infectious diseases and we try to keep everything simple and consistent.'


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just read this thread the whole way through and I'm so sorry it came to such a sad end. You and your little one fought a brave battle which, unfortunately, wasn't to be won. I know how empty things are at the moment and I hope one day you will be able to smile again with another little cat. RIP dear Bolt.


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

Kelly838 said:


> @ArchieandMolly thank you for that really useful to hear your experience in getting another after having dealt with fip personally. Im definately waiting a few months as i have no other cats and i know they say (few different time scales) that you should wait a while for your home to be clear of the virus that and i need time to grieve. the last vet to see Bolt said that she thought it was very common in bengal cats but i hadnt read that online what do you think? Also not sure if you ever read anything Dr Dianne addie had written on her site she said when thinking about getting another you should make sure it had been coronavirus tested before you take the cat home but dont they all usually show up to be carrying that anyway? Little confused and probably reading way too much into it through trying to avoid that ever happening again. What do you think? Im so glad it didnt put you off getting another and that you now have Finn in your life and also that Molly is fit and healthy still


Hi Kelly,
I did find Dianne Addie's site very useful for coping with many aspects of the disease but I haven't had Finn tested, and I don't currently intend to do so. I did think about it, but I realised that knowing he's positive won't change anything about the way I'm currently treating him. I wondered whether I should find out for Molly's sake (before we made the decision to have another cat) - but, given she's an outdoor cat, she could encounter the virus again outside. So, having weighed up the pros and cons of trying to get a corona virus free cat I decided I was comfortable enough with what we're now doing - and it meant I could give a home to a black kitten that nobody else wanted. I suspect my approach is overkill but it's to reassure me as much as anything.

I think this is something that each of us has to decide for ourselves. I would never criticise someone for taking a different decision to mine, and I fully accept that some may feel I've made a poor decision. The main thing for me though is the thought that I've done what I reasonably can to minimise the risks for both Finn and Molly balanced against providing an unwanted cat with a home and hopefully a playmate for Molly, or at least, a companion she can tolerate comfortably.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ArchieandMolly said:


> Hi Kelly,
> I did find Dianne Addie's site very useful for coping with many aspects of the disease but I haven't had Finn tested, and I don't currently intend to do so. I did think about it, but I realised that knowing he's positive won't change anything about the way I'm currently treating him. I wondered whether I should find out for Molly's sake (before we made the decision to have another cat) - but, given she's an outdoor cat, she could encounter the virus again outside. So, having weighed up the pros and cons of trying to get a corona virus free cat I decided I was comfortable enough with what we're now doing - and it meant I could give a home to a black kitten that nobody else wanted. I suspect my approach is overkill but it's to reassure me as much as anything.
> 
> I think this is something that each of us has to decide for ourselves. I would never criticise someone for taking a different decision to mine, and I fully accept that some may feel I've made a poor decision. The main thing for me though is the thought that I've done what I reasonably can to minimise the risks for both Finn and Molly balanced against providing an unwanted cat with a home and hopefully a playmate for Molly, or at least, a companion she can tolerate comfortably.


No actually your right i think the way in which you have thought it out is best given Molly being an outdoor cat. Never understood why people dont want all black kittens my family for over 40 years have always taken in cats that need homes many of them being all black and they are great  i also agree with the fact that even though it terrifies you to get another you have to to an extend try not to let it rule your decisions in a sense even though its hard. Thank you thats helped alot x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Kelly,

It's been over a month now, and I was thinking of you today. I think what happened to you and Bolt affected a lot of people on here. For me, I hadn't ever heard of this horrible illness and I'm sorry that it was your little angel that brought it to my attention. It has raised awareness though that's for sure.

I understand that the pain will stay with you for quite some time, and I doubt you will ever forget your little kitten. I am fostering two kittens at the moment and having those in my life for just a little while has helped me move on from my cat leaving home and not returning. I couldn't imagine seeing them ill or in pain and having them with me has made me appreciate just how awful a time you have had.

So, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, and I hope that christmas is peaceful for you, and that new year brings better times.

All the best

Z


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> It's been over a month now, and I was thinking of you today. I think what happened to you and Bolt affected a lot of people on here. For me, I hadn't ever heard of this horrible illness and I'm sorry that it was your little angel that brought it to my attention. It has raised awareness though that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Zoe,

So strange i was thinking of this forum earlier today. All of your comments helped me get through what was one of the most difficult things ive ever had to go through and i cant thank you all enough. Its been a tough and strange few weeks without him ive found it really hard and i think of him every single day without fail. To some people 5 weeks may seem a very short time but i felt like i had him much longer maybe beacuse of the care he required once he started showing symptoms and therefor me spending all of my time with him as i didnt want to leave him we ended up gaining such a bond none like ive ever had with a pet before. Im so glad to hear you have fostered 2 little kittys must be great having them around  i keep getting what i call cat broody lol but obviously i need to wait a while because of what bolt had. Im sure you will see me posting again on thos thread one day soon my house just isnt the same without a beautiful furry little friend. One things for sure that you said i will never ever forget my little Bolt xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Kelly, lovely to hear from you again. I know exactly what you mean about it seeming longer. I had Dexter for 9 months but it seemed a lot longer than that after everything we went through together.

I have my little black rescue kittens now who are a joy but I worry about them every day, looking for signs and making myself paranoid. I hope one day I can put that to the back of my mind and just enjoy them.

Take care and hope to see you around some point in the future.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice to hear from you Kelly, I've been thinking about you & Bolt as well. 5 weeks is more than enough to love your cat unconditionally, particularly as you say with the level of care you gave him, it's lovely you had such a bond with him, even if was cut so short. I really hope to see you back on here one day with a new fur baby xx


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all its been a while since ive been on but as you all kept up to date with my post about my beautiful Bolt i thought id let you all know i have a new fur baby...however shes a puppy  we will never forget Bolt but we have so much love to give and she really is a lovely girl


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Awwww Kelly she's gorgeous :Happy what's her name? I'm so glad you've been able to open your heart to another animal, they really do enrich our lives so much


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you im in love her names Teddie my little boy named her  They really do have only had her a few days and shes just the best shes really good with my boys too  apart from a few poop problems (have posted in dogs) shes perfect x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family. I hope your pup brings you lots of joy and helps heal the heartache of losing your darling Bolt xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What a cute name! I think poo problems can be quite normal with pups, once she's had a bit of training she'll be fine


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks  oh training shes not too bad shes already going on the pads which i wasnt expecting at all few accidents but thats to be well expected. Graphic i know but poo problems as in her poo has turned very strange this evening looks like green phlegm ive spoken to the vets going to take her in tomorrow to be on the safe side. They think it may be her change of food the people who had her were feeding her adult food and i purchased puppy food of the same brand think its upset her stomach i just presumed when they said royal canine that it was puppy food god knows why she was being fed adult food x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Kelly838 said:


> Thanks  oh training shes not too bad shes already going on the pads which i wasnt expecting at all few accidents but thats to be well expected. Graphic i know but poo problems as in her poo has turned very strange this evening looks like green phlegm ive spoken to the vets going to take her in tomorrow to be on the safe side. They think it may be her change of food the people who had her were feeding her adult food and i purchased puppy food of the same brand think its upset her stomach i just presumed when they said royal canine that it was puppy food god knows why she was being fed adult food x


A change of food can cause tummy problems, I'm sure it'll settle in time but good you're taking her to the vets for a once over. What a good girl using her pads all ready . I really miss having dogs, they make such great pets x


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is my first dog so im inexperienced i did panic a little at her poo earlier was shocking looking  id just feel better with the vet checking her over i also have started to suspect shes younger than they said she was but i could be wrong. i know right i noticed she would go in the same spot pretty much so put the pads there and she just goes there now bar 1 or 2 accidents


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

How lovely to hear you have a puppy. I hope she will bring you much happiness. xx


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh just read this  so sad about your darling little Bengal


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks @pennycat awful disease it really is i hope one day they find a cure so that no other poor cat and their familys have to go through it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so glad you've got some sunshine back in your life with Teddie, she's lovely. Happy days.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for coming back and telling us about your new addition. Lovely to heAr you have some good news after your terrible time with poor darling Bolt


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey Kelly,

So glad to see you back! And overjoyed to see you have a new addition to your family! He is utterly adorable! I'd love to be able to get a dog, but circumstances don't permit one so I have to make do with the moglets.

I'm glad all is well with you and with Teddie! :Kiss

Z


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Hey Kelly,
> 
> So glad to see you back! And overjoyed to see you have a new addition to your family! He is utterly adorable! I'd love to be able to get a dog, but circumstances don't permit one so I have to make do with the moglets.
> 
> ...


Hi zoe!

Thank you shes lovely although like having another baby haha


----------

